# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  जैन धर्म : तीर्थंकर

## bndu jain

जैन ध्वज

----------


## bndu jain

जैन धर्म भारत की श्रमण परम्परा से निकला धर्म और दर्शन है ।

*जैन किसे कहते हैं?*

'जैन' कहते हैं उन्हें, जो 'जिन' के अनुयायी हों। 'जिन' शब्द बना है 'जि' धातु से। 'जि' माने-जीतना। 'जिन' माने जीतने वाला। जिन्होंने अपने मन को जीत लिया, अपनी वाणी को जीत लिया और अपनी काया को जीत लिया, वे हैं 'जिन'। जैन धर्म अर्थात 'जिन' भगवान् का धर्म।

----------


## bndu jain

*जैन धर्म का परम पवित्र और अनादि मूलमंत्र 'णमोकार मंत्र' है*-

*णमो अरिहंताणं 
णमो सिद्धाणं 
णमो आइरियाणं 
णमो उवज्झायाणं 
णमो लोए सव्वसाहूणं॥*

ऐसो पञ्च णमोकारो, सव्वपावप्पणासणो॥ मंगलाणं च सव्वेसिं, पढमं होई मंगलम ॥

अर्थात अरिहंतो को नमस्कार, सिद्धों को नमस्कार, आचार्यों को नमस्कार, उपाध्यायों को नमस्कार, सर्व साधुओं को नमस्कार। इन्हें पाँच परमेष्ठी (जो परम पद में स्थित हैं ) कहा जाता है.

यह पञ्च नमस्कार मन्त्र सभी पापों का नाश करता है और सभी मंगलों में पहला मंगल है। णमोकार मंत्र जैन धर्म के दिगंबर एवं श्वेताम्बर दोनों संप्रदायों में सामान रूप से मान्य है.

यह मंत्र 'प्राकृत भाषा' में है और जैनागम के अधिकतर मूल ग्रन्थ प्राकृत में ही लिखे गए हैं। जैनागम के अनुसार 'णमोकार मंत्र' अनादिनिधन है अर्थात यह मन्त्र हमेशा से है और हमेशा रहेगा। परन्तु इस युग में सबसे पहले इस मंत्र का सर्वप्रथम प्रयोग 'षट्खंडागम' नामक ग्रन्थ में 'मंगलाचरण' के रूप में हुआ है । इस ग्रन्थ के रचनाकार दो बहुप्रतिभाशाली जैनाचार्य थे : आचार्य पुष्पदंत और आचार्य भूतबलि।

----------


## bndu jain

पद्मसान मुद्रा में प्रथम तीर्थंकर ऋषभदेव की यह प्राचीन प्रतिमा कुण्डलपुर, मध्य प्रदेश में विराजमान हैं

----------


## bndu jain

*
तीर्थंकर

जो धर्मतीर्थ का प्रवर्तन करते हैं और जिनके पाँच कल्याणक (गर्भ कल्याणक, जन्म कल्याणक, दीक्षा कल्याणक, ज्ञान कल्याणक और मोक्ष कल्याणक) मनाये जाते हैं उन्हें तीर्थंकर कहा जाता है। जैन धर्म के अनुसार श्री ऋषभदेव से लेकर श्री महावीर पर्यंत 24 तीर्थंकर हुए हैं जिन्होंने समय-समय पर धर्म की पुनर्स्थापना की है। वर्तमान में २४ वें तीर्थंकर वर्द्धमान महावीर का शासनकाल चल रहा है.

*

----------


## bndu jain

जैन धर्म मे 24 तीर्थंकरों को माना जाता है। तीर्थंकर धर्म तीर्थ का प्रवर्तन करते है। इस काल के २४ तीर्थंकर है-

क्रमांक	तीर्थंकर
1	ऋषभदेव- इन्हें 'आदिनाथ' भी कहा जाता है
2	अजितनाथ
3	सम्भवनाथ
4	अभिनंदन जी
5	सुमतिनाथ जी
6	पद्ममप्रभु जी
7	सुपार्श्वनाथ जी
8	चंदाप्रभु जी

----------


## bndu jain

9	सुविधिनाथ- इन्हें 'पुष्पदन्त' भी कहा जाता है
10	शीतलनाथ जी
11	श्रेयांसनाथ
12	वासुपूज्य जी
13	विमलनाथ जी
14	अनंतनाथ जी
15	धर्मनाथ जी
16	शांतिनाथ

----------


## bndu jain

17	कुंथुनाथ
18	अरनाथ जी
19	मल्लिनाथ जी
20	मुनिसुव्रत जी
21	नमिनाथ जी
22	अरिष्टनेमि जी - इन्हें 'नेमिनाथ' भी कहा जाता है। जैन मान्यता में ये नारायण श्रीकृष्ण के चचेरे भाई थे।
23	पार्श्वनाथ
24	वर्धमान महावीर - इन्हें वर्धमान, सन्मति, वीर, अतिवीर भी कहा जाता है।

----------


## bndu jain

*ऋषभदेव, अरिष्टनेमि* आदि तीर्थंकरों का उल्लेख ऋग्वेदादि में बहुलता से मिलता है, जिससे यह स्वतः सिद्ध होता है कि वेदों की रचना के पहले जैन-धर्म का अस्तित्व भारत में था। विष्णु पुराण में *श्री ऋषभदेव*, मनुस्मृति में *प्रथम जिन* (यानी ऋषभदेव) स्कंदपुराण, लिंगपुराण आदि में *बाईसवें तीर्थंकर अरिष्टनेमि* का उल्लेख आया है। दीक्षा मूर्ति-सहस्रनाम, *वैशम्पायन सहस्रनाम महिम्न स्तोत्र में भगवान जिनेश्वर व अरहंत कह के स्तुति की गई है।* *योग वाशिष्ठ में श्रीराम ‘जिन’ भगवान की तरह शांति की कामना करते हैं।* इसी तरह रुद्रयामलतंत्र में भवानी को जिनेश्वरी, जिनमाता, जिनेन्द्रा कहकर संबोधन किया है। *नगर पुराण में कलयुग में एक जैन मुनि को भोजन कराने का फल कृतयुग में दस ब्राह्मणों को भोजन कराने के बराबर कहा गया है।* अंतिम दो तीर्थंकर, पार्श्वनाथ और महावीर स्वामी ऐतिहासिक पुरुष है[4]। महावीर का जन्म ईसा से ५९९ वर्ष पहले होना ग्रंथों से पाया जाया है। शेष के विषय में अनेक प्रकार की अलौकीक और प्रकृतिविरुद्ध कथाएँ हैं।* ऋषभदेव की कथा भागवत आदि कई पुराणों में आई है और उनकी गणना हिंदुओं के २४ अवतारों में है।* महाभारत अनुशासन पर्व,महाभारत शांतिपर्व, स्कन्ध पुराण,प्रभास पुराण,लंकावतार आदि अनेक ग्रंथो में अरिष्टनेमि का उल्लेख है !

----------


## bndu jain

भगवान महावीर

----------


## bndu jain

1. ऋषभदेव

----------


## bndu jain

* इनमें प्रथम तीर्थंकर ऋषभदेव हैं।

* जैन साहित्य में इन्हें प्रजापति, आदिब्रह्मा, आदिनाथ, बृहद्देव, पुरुदेव, नाभिसूनु और वृषभ नामों से भी समुल्लेखित किया गया है।

* युगारंभ में इन्होंने प्रजा को आजीविका के लिए *कृषि (खेती), मसि (लिखना-पढ़ना, शिक्षण), असि (रक्षा , हेतु तलवार, लाठी आदि चलाना), शिल्प, वाणिज्य (विभिन्न प्रकार का व्यापार करना) और सेवा-* इन षट्कर्मों (जीवनवृतियों) के करने की शिक्षा दी थी, इसलिए इन्हें *‘प्रजापति’* , माता के गर्भ से आने पर हिरण्य (सुवर्ण रत्नों) की वर्षा होने से *‘हिरण्यगर्भ’* ,* विमलसूरि-*, दाहिने पैर के तलुए में बैल का चिह्न होने से *‘ॠषभ’*, धर्म का प्रवर्तन करने से *‘वृषभ’*  , शरीर की अधिक ऊँचाई होने से* ‘बृहद्देव’*  एवं पुरुदेव, सबसे पहले होने से *‘आदिनाथ’*  और सबसे पहले मोक्षमार्ग का उपदेश करने से *‘आदिब्रह्मा’*  कहा गया है।

----------


## bndu jain

Thirthankara-Rishabhanath-Jain-Museum-Mathura

----------


## bndu jain

* इनके पिता का नाम नाभिराय होने से इन्हें ‘नाभिसूनु’ भी कहा गया है।

* इनकी माता का नाम मरुदेवी था।

* ये आसमुद्रान्त सारे भारत (वसुधा) के अधिपति थे- पृथ्वी का अन्य शासक कोई शासक नहीं था। अन्त में विरक्त होकर व समग्र राजपाट को छोड़कर दीक्षापूर्वक दिगम्बर साधु हो गये थे।

* मोक्षमार्ग का प्रथम उपदेश देने से आद्य तीर्थंकर ( धर्मोपदेष्टा) के रूप में समग्र जैन साहित्य में मान्य हैं।

*भरत इनके ज्येष्ठ पुत्र थे, जो उनके राज्य के उत्तराधिकारी तो हुए ही, प्रथम सम्राट भी थे और जिनके नाम पर हमारे राष्ट्र का नाम ‘भारत’ पड़ा।

----------


## bndu jain

Tirthankara_Rishabhanatha

----------


## bndu jain

* श्रीमद्भागवत पुराण  में कहा गया है ‘भगवान ऋषभदेव के अपनी कर्मभूमि अजनाभवर्ष में सौ पुत्र प्राप्त हुए, जिनमें से ज्येष्ठ पुत्र सहयोगी ‘ भरत’ को उन्होंने अपना राज्य दिया और उन्हीं के नाम से लोक इसे ‘भारतवर्ष’ कहने लगे।

*  इसके पूर्व अपने इस भारतवर्ष का नाम ऋषभदेव के पिता नाभिराज के नाम पर ‘ अजनाभवर्ष’ प्रसिद्ध था।

* वैदिक धर्म में भी ऋषभदेव को एक अवतार के रूप में माना गया है।

* ‘भागवत’ में ‘अर्हन्’ राजा के रूप में इनका विस्तृत वर्णन है। इसमें भरत आदि 100 पुत्रों का कथन जैन धर्म की तरह ही किया गया है।

* अन्त में वे दिगम्बर (नग्न) साधु होकर सारे भारत में विहार करने का भी उल्लेख किया गया है।


* ॠग्वेद आदि प्राचीन वैदिक साहित्य में भी इनका आदर के साथ संस्तवन किया गया है।

----------


## bndu jain

राजकीय जैन संग्रहालय, मथुरा

----------


## bndu jain

*

भगवान के चिह्न का महत्त्व (Importance of Symbol)

गऊ वंश का स्वामी वृषभ, भगवान ऋषभदेव का चिह्न है।

 वृषभ भगवान शिव का भी वाहन है। 

शास्त्रों में इसका वर्णन भार वहन, कठोर परिश्रम तथा अत्यन्त बलवान प्राणी के रूप में किया गया है। 

ऋषभ या वृषभ से हमें यह शिक्षा मिलती है कि जो कार्यभार हमें मिला है उसे पूरी मेहनत से सम्पूर्ण करना चाहिए।

*

----------


## bndu jain

JAIN TIRTHANKARA RSABHANATHA

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

2. अजितनाथ

----------


## bndu jain

अजितनाथ एक जैन तीर्थकर थे, जिनका जन्म अयोध्या के राजपरिवार में हुआ था। 

इनके पिता का नाम जितशत्रु और माता का नाम विजया था। 

इनका जन्म माघ मास के शुक्ल पक्ष की अष्टमी और निर्वाण शुक्ल पक्ष के चैत्र मास की पंचमी के दिन 'सम्मेद शिखर' (सम्मेत शिखर) पर हुआ था। 

अजितनाथ जैन धर्म के द्वितीय तीर्थकर माने जाते हैं।

----------


## bndu jain

Ajitnath

----------


## bndu jain

अजितनाथ अपने पूर्वभव में महाराज विमलवाहन थे।

कर्त्तव्यपरायण, प्रजावत्सल, शौर्य पराक्रम और भक्तिभाव से परिपूर्ण प्रचुर धन वैभव के स्वामी थे।

वे आचार्य अरिदमन के प्रभाव से विरक्त हो गये थे।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

अपने पुण्य कर्मों से वे राजा जितशत्रु की पत्नी विजया के गर्भ में प्रतिष्ठित हुए।


स्वप्नफल वेत्ताओं ने घोषणा की थी, कि यह बालक या तो चक्रवर्ती राजा होगा या तीर्थकर बनेगा।


जितनाथ का विवाह माता-पिता की इच्छा से हुआ था, लेकिन वे आरम्भ से ही विरक्त रहे।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

युवावस्था में घरबार छोड़कर बारह वर्ष कठोर तप किया।


उनके धर्म परिवार में 95 गणधर, 22000 केवली, 1 लाख साधु, 3 लाख 30 हज़ार साध्वियाँ, 2 लाख 98 हज़ार श्रावक और 5 लाख 45 हज़ार श्राविकाएँ थीं।


'पउम चरिय' के अनुसार अजितनाथ का जन्म जितशत्रु के यहाँ हुआ था, जो साकेत के राजा थे। बड़े होने पर राजश्री से विरक्त हुए और प्रव्रज्या अंगीकृत कर तीर्थकर हुए।

----------


## bndu jain

Maujmabad

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

3. संभवनाथ जी 


तीर्थंकर सम्भवनाथ की प्रतिमाजी (ग्वालियर फोर्ट म्यूजियम)

----------


## bndu jain

सम्भवनाथ तीसरे जैन तीर्थंकर थे। द्वितीय तीर्थंकर अजितनाथ के निर्वाण के बाद बहुत काल बीत जाने पर तृतीय तीर्थंकर श्री सम्भवनाथ का जन्म हुआ था। स्वर्ग से च्यवकर प्रभु का जीव श्रावस्ती नगरी के राजा जितारि की रानी सेनादेवी के गर्भ में अवतरित हुआ। माता ने चौदह मंगल स्वप्न देखे। मार्गशीर्ष शुक्ल 15 को तीर्थंकर सम्भवनाथ का जन्म हुआ।

----------


## bndu jain

सम्भवनाथ जी

----------


## bndu jain

*पूर्वजन्म*

भगवान अजितनाथ के निर्वाण के बाद महाविदेह के ऐरावत क्षेत्र में क्षेमपुरी का राजा विपुलवाहन राज्य करता था। वह नीति, न्याय एवं करुणा की साक्षात मूर्ति था। प्रजा को दु:खी देखकर उसका हृदय बर्फ़ की तरह पिघल जाता था। एक बार राज्य में भयंकर दुष्काल पड़ा। बूँद-बूँद जल के लिये राज्य की प्रजा तरस रही थी। अपनी प्रजा को, स्वधर्मी भाइयों और साधु-संतों को भूख-प्यास से बेहाल देखकर राजा का मन पीड़ा से तड़प उठता था। उसने धान्य भंडार प्रजा के लिये खोल दिये तथा अपने रसोइयों को आदेश दिया- 'मेरी रसोई में कोई भी भूखा-प्यासा व्यक्ति, स्वधर्मी भाई या साधु-महात्मा आये तो वह पहले उन्हें आहार दान दें, बाद में जो बचेगा, उससे मैं अपनी क्षुधा मिटा लूँगा, अन्यथा उनकी सेवा के संतोष से ही मेरी आत्मा संतुष्ट रहेगी।' पूरे दुष्काल के समय अनेक बार राजा भूखे पेट सोत जाता और प्यासे कंठ से ही प्रभु की प्रार्थना करता।[

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

*पुर्नजन्म*

इस प्रकार की उत्कृष्ट सेवा एवं दान-भावना के कारण राजा विपुलवाहन ने तीर्थंकर नाम-कर्म का उपार्जन किया। कालान्तर में उसके राज्य में वर्षा हुई। सम्पूर्ण दुष्काल भी मिट गया। राजा और प्रजा सुखी हो गये, किन्तु प्रकृति की यह क्रूर लीला देखकर राजा विपुलवाहन के मन में संसार से विरक्ति उत्पन्न हो गई और पुत्र को राज्य सौंपकर वह मुनि बन गये। मुनि विपुलवाह का जीव स्वर्ग में गया। वहीं से च्यवकर श्रावस्ती नगरी के राजा जितारि की रानी सेनादेवी के गर्भ में अवतरित हुआ। पुण्यशाली पुत्र के गर्भ-प्रभाव से राजा जितारि के सम्पूर्ण राज्य में खूब वर्षा हुई। पुत्र का जन्म मार्गशीर्ष शुक्त 15 को हुआ।

*नामकरण*

शिशु का जन्म हो जाने पर राज्य में धन-धान्य की भरपूर फ़सल हुई। एक बार राजा-रानी छत पर खड़े होकर दूर-दूर के हरे-भरे खेतों को देखने लगे। राजा ने कहा- 'महारानी! इस बार उपजाऊ खेतों में तो क्या, बंजर भूमि में भी देखो, कितनी अच्छी फ़सल हुई है। ऐसा लगता है हमारी आने वाली संतान का ही यह पुण्य प्रभाव है, जो असंभव भी संभव हो रहा है। हम अपने पुत्र का नाम ’संभव’ रखेंगे।

----------


## bndu jain

सम्भवनाथ {श्रावस्ती(सहेठ-महेठ), उ0प्र0}

----------


## bndu jain

*युवावस्था*
कालक्रम से सम्भवनाथ युवा हुए। कई राजकन्याओ से उनका पाणीग्रहण कराया गया। बाद मे उन्हें राजपद पर प्रतिष्ठित करके महाराज जितारि ने प्रवज्या अंगीकार कर ली। एक बार महाराज सम्भवनाथ सन्ध्या के समय अपने प्रासाद की छ्त पर टहल रहे थे। सन्ध्याकालीन बादलों को मिलते-बिखरते देखकर उन्हें वैराग्य की प्रेरणा हुई। सम्भवनाथ के मनोभावों को देखकर जीताचार से प्रेरित हो लोकान्तिक देव उपस्थित हुए। उन्होंने प्रभु के संकल्प की अनुमोदना की।

*राज्य त्याग
*
अब सम्भवनाथ अपने पुत्र को राज्य सौंपकर वर्षीदान मे संलग्न हुए। एक वर्ष तक मुक्त हस्त से दान देकर सम्भवनाथ ने जनता का दारिद्रय दुर किया। तत्पश्चात मार्गशीर्ष शुक्ल पूर्णिमा के दिन सम्भवनाथ ने श्रमण-दीक्षा अंगीकार की। चौदह वर्षों की साधना के पश्चात सम्भवनाथ ने केवल ज्ञान प्राप्त कर धर्मतीर्थ की स्थाप्ना की। प्रभु के धर्मतीर्थ मे सहस्त्रों-लाखों मुमुक्षु आत्माओं ने सहभागिता कर अपनी आत्मा का कल्याण किया। सुदीर्घकाल तक लोक मे आलोक प्रसारित करने के पश्चात प्रभु सम्भवनाथ ने चैत्र शुक्ल पंचमी को सम्मेद शिखर से निर्वाण प्राप्त किया। भगवान के धर्म परिवार मे चारुषेण आदि एक सो पाँच गणधर, दो लाख श्रमण, तीन लाख छ्त्तीस हज़ार श्रमणियाँ, दो लाख तिरानवे हज़ार श्रावक और छ्ह लाख छ्त्तीस हज़ार श्राविकाएँ थीं।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

*चिह्न तथा महत्त्व*

'अश्व' भगवान सम्भवनाथ का चिह्न है। जिस प्रकार अच्छी तरह से लगाम डाला हुआ अश्व युद्धों में विजय दिलाता है, उसी प्रकार संयमित मन जीवन में विजय दिलवा सकता है। अश्व से हमें विनय, संयम और ज्ञान की शिक्षाएँ मिलती हैं। यदि भगवान सम्भवनाथ के चरणों में मन लग जाए तो असम्भव भी सम्भव हो सकता है। जैन शास्त्रों में कहा गया है- 'मणो साहस्सिओ भीमो, दुटठस्सो परिधावइ‘ अर्थात 'मन दुष्ट अश्व की तरह बड़ा साहसी और तेज दौडने वाला है।'

----------


## bndu jain

4. अभिनन्दननाथ जी

----------


## bndu jain

अभिनन्दननाथ जैन धर्म के चतुर्थ तीर्थंकर थे। अभिनन्दननाथ स्वामी का जन्म इक्ष्वाकु वंश में माघ शुक्ल की द्वितीया को पुनर्वसु नक्षत्र में पावन नगरी अयोध्या में हुआ था। इनकी माता का नाम 'सिद्धार्था देवी' और पिता का नाम राजा संवर था। इनका वर्ण सुवर्ण और चिह्न बन्दर था। इनके यक्ष का नाम यक्षेश्वर, जबकि यक्षिणी का नाम व्रजशृंखला था।

----------


## bndu jain

abhinandannath

----------


## bndu jain

जैन धर्म के चौथे तीर्थंकर भगवान अभिनन्दननाथ हैं। भगवान अभिनन्दननाथ जी को अभिनन्दन स्वामी के नाम से भी जाना जाता है।
अभिनन्दननाथ स्वामी का जन्म इक्ष्वाकु वंश में माघ मास के शुक्ल पक्ष की द्वितीया को हुआ था। अयोध्या में जन्मे अभिनन्दननाथ जी की माता सिद्धार्था देवी और पिता राजा संवर थे। इनका वर्ण सुवर्ण और चिह्न बंदर था। इनके यक्ष का नाम यक्षेश्वर और यक्षिणी का नाम व्रजशृंखला था। अपने पिता की आज्ञानुसार अभिनन्दननाथ जी ने राज्य का संचालन भी किया। लेकिन जल्द ही उनका सांसारिक जीवन से मोह भंग हो गया।

----------


## bndu jain

अभिनन्दननाथ जी

----------


## bndu jain

मान्यतानुसार माघ मास की शुक्ल द्वादशी को अभिनन्दननाथ जी को दीक्षा प्राप्त हुई। इसके बाद उन्होंने कठोर तप किया जिसके परिणामस्वरूप पौष शुक्ल पक्ष की चतुर्दशी को उन्हें कैवल्य ज्ञान की प्राप्ति हुई। जैन मतानुसार वैशाख शुक्ल की अष्टमी तिथि को सम्मेद शिखर पर भगवान अभिनन्दननाथ ने निर्वाण प्राप्त किया।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

*
जैन धर्मावलम्बियों के अनुसार भगवान अभिनन्दननाथ स्वामी के गणधरों की संख्या 116 थी।
इन गणधरों में वज्रनाभ स्वामी इनके प्रथम गणधर थे।
अभिनन्दननाथ को दीक्षा की प्राप्ति अयोध्या में ही माघ शुक्ल द्वादशी को हुई थी।
दीक्षा प्राप्ति के पश्चात् 2 दिन बाद इन्होंने खीर से प्रथम पारणा किया था।
दीक्षा प्राप्ति के पश्चात् कठोर तप करने के बाद अभिनन्दननाथ को पौष शुक्ल चतुर्दशी को पावन नगरी अयोध्या में देवदार वृक्ष के नीचे 'कैवल्य ज्ञान' की प्राप्ति हुई।
जैनियों के मतानुसार वैशाख शुक्ल अष्टमी को सम्मेद शिखर पर भगवान अभिनन्दननाथ निर्वाण को प्राप्त हुए।[1]


*

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

5. सुमतिनाथ

----------


## bndu jain

जैन धर्म के पाँचवें तीर्थंकर सुमतिनाथ हैं। 
सदैव अहिंसा और सत्य के मार्ग पर चलने का संदेश देने वाले सुमतिनाथ जी का जन्म वैशाख शुक्ल अष्टमी को मघा नक्षत्र में अयोध्या नगरी में हुआ था। 
इनके माता- पिता बनने का सौभाग्य इक्ष्वाकु वंश के राजा मेघप्रय और रानी सुमंगला को मिला। 
प्रभु के शरीर का वर्ण सुवर्ण (सुनहरा) था और इनका चिह्न चकवा था। 
प्रभु सुमतिनाथ के यक्ष, यक्षिणी का नाम तुम्बुरव, वज्रांकुशा था।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

*सुमतिनाथ का जीवन परिचय (Life of Sumtinath Ji in Hindi)*

युवावस्था में भगवान सुमतिनाथ ने वैवाहिक जीवन संवहन किया। 
प्रभु सुमतिनाथ जी ने राजपद का पुत्रवत पालन किया। 
पुत्र को राजपाठ सौंप कर भगवान सुमतिनाथ ने वैशाख शुक्ल नवमी को एक हजार राजाओं के साथ दीक्षा अंगीकार की।

बीस वर्षों की साधना के उपरांत भगवान सुमतिनाथ ने ‘कैवल्य’ प्राप्त कर चतुर्विध तीर्थ की स्थापना की और तीर्थंकर पद पर आरूढ़ हुए। 
असंख्य मुमुक्षुओं के लिए कल्याण का मार्ग प्रशस्त करके चैत्र शुक्ल एकादशी को ही सम्मेद शिखर पर निर्वाण को प्राप्त किया।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

*सुमतिनाथ का चिह्न (Importance of Symbol in Hindi)*

प्रभु सुमतिनाथ का चिह्न चकवा है, जो रात को सोता नहीं बल्कि, अपने पांव आकाश की ओर करके पड़ा रहता है। चकवा पक्षी को कुरर नाम से भी जाना जाता है। चकवा पक्षी भगवान सुमतिनाथ की शरण ग्रहण करके जागृति का संदेश देता है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

सुमतिनाथ जैन धर्म के पाँचवें तीर्थंकर थे। 
सुमतिनाथ का जन्म इक्ष्वाकु वंश के राजा मेघप्रय की पत्नी रानी सुमंगला के गर्भ से मघा नक्षत्र में वैशाख शुक्ल अष्टमी को पावन नगरी अयोध्या में हुआ था। 
इनके शरीर का वर्ण सुवर्ण था, जबकि इनका चिह्न चकवा था। भगवान सुमतिनाथ जी के यक्ष का नाम तुम्बुरव तथा यक्षिणी का नाम वज्रांकुशा था।

जैनियों के मतानुसार सुमतिनाथ के गणधरों की संख्या 100 थी।
चरम स्वामी इनके गणधरों में प्रथम गणधर थे।

----------


## bndu jain

भगवान सुमतिनाथ को वैशाख शुक्ल नवमी को पावन नगरी अयोध्या में दीक्षा की प्राप्ति हुई थी।
दीक्षा प्राप्ति के पश्चात् 2 दिन बाद इन्होनें खीर से प्रथम पारणा किया था।
20 वर्ष तक कठोर तप के बाद अयोध्या में ही चैत्र शुक्ल एकादशी को 'प्रियंगु' वृक्ष के नीचे इन्हें 'कैवल्य ज्ञान' की प्राप्ति हुई।
जैन धर्मावलम्बियों के अनुसार सुमतिनाथ ने कई वर्षों तक मानव जाति को अहिंसा और सत्य के मार्ग पर चलने का सन्देश दिया।
कथानुसार भगवान श्री सुमतिनाथ चैत्र शुक्ल एकादशी को ही सम्मेद शिखर पर निर्वाण को प्राप्त हुए।[1]

----------


## bndu jain

पाण्डुशिला पर विराजमान अतिशयकारी सुमतिनाथ भगवान--  रेवासा

----------


## bndu jain

6. पद्मप्रभ जी

----------


## bndu jain

पद्मप्रभ जैन धर्म के छठे तीर्थंकर हैं।
भगवान पद्मप्रभ का जन्म कौशाम्बी नगर के इक्ष्वाकु वंश में कार्तिक मास के कृष्ण पक्ष द्वादशी को चित्रा नक्षत्र में हुआ था। 
इनके माता पिता बनने का सौभाग्य राजा धरणराज और सुसीमा देवी को प्राप्त हुआ। 
प्रभु पद्मप्रभ के शरीर का वर्ण लाल और चिह्न कमल था। 
पद्म लक्षण से युक्त होने के कारण प्रभु का नाम ‘पद्मप्रभ’ रखा गया।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

*पद्मप्रभ का जीवन परिचय (Details of Jain Tirthankar Padmaprabh)*

एक राजवंशी परिवार में जन्में पद्मप्रभ जी ने तीर्थंकर बनने से पहले वैवाहिक जीवन और एक राजा के दायित्व का जिम्मेदारी से निर्वाह किया। समय आने पर अपने पुत्र को राजपद प्रदान करके उन्होंने कार्तिक कृष्णा त्रयोदशी के पावन दिन दीक्षा प्राप्त की।

छह माह की तपस्या के बाद उन्हें केवलज्ञान व केवलदर्शन की प्राप्ति हुई। उन्होंने ही चतुर्विध तीर्थ की स्थापना करके संसार के लिए कल्याण के द्वार खोल दिये। जीवन के अन्त में मार्गशीर्ष कृष्णा एकादशी के दिन सम्मेद शिखर पर प्रभु ने निर्वाण पद प्राप्त किया।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

*भगवान पद्मप्रभ के चिह्न का महत्त्व (Message of Lord Symbol)*

कमल भगवान पद्मप्रभु का चिह्न है। जैन धर्म के अनुसार कमल पवित्र प्रेम का प्रतीक माना जाता है। जो मनुष्य प्रभु के चरणों में अपना जीवन व्यतीत करता है, वह कमल की तरह पवित्रता का पात्र बन जाता है। भगवान पद्मप्रभु के शरीर की शोभा रक्त कमल के समान थी। हमें संसार में निस्वार्थ भाव से रहना चाहिए। भगवद् गीता के अनुसार, जिस तरह कीचड़ में खिलने के बाद भी कमल बेहद सुंदर फूलों में शुमार है उसी तरह मनुष्य को भी विषम परिस्थितियों में हार नहीं माननी चाहिए।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

पद्मप्रभ जैन धर्म के छठे तीर्थंकर थे। पद्मप्रभ का जन्म कौशाम्बी के इक्ष्वाकु वंश में कार्तिक मास के कृष्ण पक्ष द्वादशी को चित्रा नक्षत्र में हुआ था। इनकी [[माता] का नाम सुसीमा देवी और पिता का नाम धरणराज था। इनके शरीर का वर्ण लाल जबकि चिह्न कमल था।

पद्मप्रभु के यक्ष का नाम मातंग और यक्षिणी का नाम अप्रति चक्रेश्वरी था।
जैनियों के मतानुसार भगवान पद्मप्रभ के गणधरों की संख्या 108 थी, जिनमें पद्योतन स्वामी इनके प्रथम गणधर थे।
पद्मप्रभ को कार्तिक कृष्ण पक्ष त्रयोदशी को कौशाम्बी में दीक्षा की प्राप्ति हुई।
दीक्षा प्राप्ति के पश्चात् 2 दिन बाद इन्होनें खीर से प्रथम पारणा किया था।
इसके पश्चात् 6 महीने तक कठोर तप करने के बाद पद्मप्रभ को कौशाम्बी में ही चैत्र माह की पूर्णिमा तिथि को 'प्रियंगु' वृक्ष के नीचे 'कैवल्य ज्ञान' की प्राप्ति हुई।
जैन धर्मावलम्बियों के मतानुसार फाल्गुन कृष्ण पक्ष की चतुर्दशी तिथि को सम्मेद शिखर पर इन्होंने निर्वाण को प्राप्त किया।

----------


## bndu jain

Broken statue of Jain tirthankar Chandraprabha. Padmaprabha (only lower part); and a part of
Amalak

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

7. सुपार्श्वनाथ

----------


## bndu jain

*श्री सुपार्श्वनाथ जी*


जैन धर्म के सातवें तीर्थंकर भगवान श्री सुपार्श्वनाथ जी का जन्म वाराणसी के इक्ष्वाकुवंश में ज्येष्ठ शुक्ल पक्ष की द्वादशी तिथि को विशाखा नक्षत्र में हुआ था। इनके माता का नाम पृथ्वी देवी और पिता का नाम राजा प्रतिष्ठ था। इनके शरीर का वर्ण सुवर्ण था और इनका चिह्न स्वस्तिक था।

----------


## bndu jain

Thirthankara_Suparshvanath_Museum_Rietberg

----------


## bndu jain

*भगवान श्री सुपार्श्वनाथ जी का जीवन परिचय (Details of Trithankar Suparshavnath)*

इनके यक्ष का नाम मातंग और यक्षिणी का नाम शांता देवी था। जैन धर्मावलम्बियों के मतानुसार भगवान श्री सुपार्श्वनाथ जी के कुल गणधरों की संख्या 95 थी, जिनमें विदर्भ स्वामी इनके प्रथम गणधर थे। ज्येष्ठ मास की त्रयोदशी तिथि को वाराणसी में ही इन्होंने दीक्षा प्राप्ति की और दीक्षा प्राप्ति के 2 दिन बाद इन्होंने खीर से प्रथम पारण किया। दीक्षा प्राप्ति के पश्चात् 9 महीने तक कठोर तप करने के बाद फाल्गुन कृष्ण पक्ष सप्तमी को धर्म नगरी वाराणसी में ही शिरीष वृक्ष के नीचे इन्हें कैवल्यज्ञान की प्राप्ति हुई थी।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

*भगवान श्री सुपार्श्वनाथ जी का संदेश (Message of Shri Suparshvanath Ji)
*
भगवान श्री सुपार्श्वनाथ जी ने हमेशा सत्य का समर्थन किया और अपने अनुयायियों को अनर्थ हिंसा से बचने और न्याय के मूल्य को समझने का सन्देश दिया। फाल्गुन मास की कृष्ण पक्ष की सप्तमी के दिन भगवान श्री सुपार्श्वनाथ ने सम्मेद शिखर पर निर्वाण को प्राप्त किया था।

----------


## bndu jain

रेवाड़ी जिला के गांव दीदौली में खेत से निकली जैनियों के 7वें तीर्थंकर भगवान सुपा*र्श्वनाथ की लगभग एक हजार वर्ष प्राचीन तीन फुट ऊंची पाषाण की प्रतिमा

----------


## bndu jain

सुपार्श्वनाथ जैन धर्म के सातवें तीर्थंकर थे। भगवान श्री सुपार्श्वनाथ जी का जन्म वाराणसी के इक्ष्वाकु वंश में ज्येष्ठ शुक्ल पक्ष की द्वादशी तिथि को विशाखा नक्षत्र में हुआ था। इनकी माता का नाम पृथ्वी देवी और पिता का नाम राजा प्रतिष्ठ था। इनके शरीर का वर्ण सुवर्ण और चिह्न स्वस्तिक था।

सुपार्श्वनाथ के यक्ष का नाम मातंग और यक्षिणी का नाम शांता देवी था।
जैन धर्मावलम्बियों के मतानुसार सुपार्श्वनाथ के कुल गणधरों की संख्या 95 थी, जिनमें विदर्भ स्वामी इनके प्रथम गणधर थे।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

ज्येष्ठ मास की त्रयोदशी तिथि को वाराणसी में ही इन्होनें दीक्षा प्राप्ति की।
दीक्षा प्राप्ति के 2 दिन बाद इन्होनें खीर से प्रथम पारणा किया।
इसके पश्चात् 9 महीने तक कठोर तप करने के बाद फाल्गुन कृष्ण पक्ष सप्तमी को धर्म नगरी वाराणसी में ही 'शिरीष' वृक्ष के नीचे इन्हें 'कैवल्य ज्ञान' की प्राप्ति हुई थी।
सुपार्श्वनाथ ने हमेशा सत्य का समर्थन किया और अपने अनुयायियों को अनर्थ हिंसा से बचने और न्याय के मूल्य को समझने का सन्देश दिया।
फाल्गुन कृष्ण पक्ष सप्तमी के दिन भगवान सुपार्श्वनाथ ने सम्मेद शिखर पर निर्वाण को प्राप्त किया।

----------


## bndu jain

8. चन्द्रप्रभ

----------


## bndu jain

*श्री चन्द्रप्रभ जी*


चन्द्रप्रभ प्रभु जैन धर्म के आठवें तीर्थंकर के रूप में प्रसिद्ध है। चन्द्रप्रभ जी का जन्म पावन नगरी काशी जनपद के चन्द्रपुरी में पौष माह की कृष्ण पक्ष द्वादशी को अनुराधा नक्षत्र में हुआ था। इनके माता पिता बनने का सौभाग्य राजा महासेन और लक्ष्मणा देवी को मिला। इनके शरीर का वर्ण श्वेत (सफ़ेद) और चिह्न चन्द्रमा था।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

*चन्द्रप्रभ जी का जीवन परिचय (Detail of Jain Tirthankara Chandraprabh Ji)*

चन्द्रप्रभ जी ने भी अन्य तीर्थंकरों की तरह तीर्थंकर होने से पहले राजा के दायित्व का निर्वाह किया। साम्राज्य का संचालन करते समय ही चन्द्रप्रभ जी का ध्यान अपने लक्ष्य यानि मोक्ष प्राप्त करने पर स्थिर रहा। पुत्र के योग्य होने पर उन्होंने राजपद का त्याग करके प्रवज्या का संकल्प किया।

एक वर्ष तक वर्षीदान देकर चन्द्रप्रभ जी ने पौष कृष्ण त्रयोदशी को प्रवज्या अन्गीकार की। तीन माह की छोटी सी अवधि में ही उन्होंने फ़ाल्गुन कृष्ण सप्तमी के दिन केवली ज्ञान को प्राप्त किया और "धर्म तीर्थ" की रचना कर तीर्थंकर पद उपाधि प्राप्त की। भाद्रपद कृष्णा सप्तमी को भगवान ने सम्मेद शिखर पर मोक्ष प्राप्त किया।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

*भगवान के चिह्न का महत्त्व (Importance of Lord Symbol)*

भगवान चन्द्रप्रभ के नाम का अर्थ ‘चन्द्र प्रभा’ से युक्त होना है। चन्द्रमा यश अपयश, लाभ हानि, उत्थान पतन का एक प्रतीक। इस संसार में जो आता है उसे जान भी होता है, जिसका सम्मान होता है वह अगर कुछ गलत कर दे तो लोग उसका तिरस्कार भी करते हैं। चन्द्रमा की तरह जीवन भी कई कलाओं से युक्त है। यह जन्म से मृत्यु के अनुसार घटती बढ़ती रहती हैं। चंद्रमा से हमें आभायुक्त बने रहने की शिक्षा मिलती है। यदि शुभ विचारों का जन्म होगा तो जीवन विकसित होता हुआ मोक्ष को प्राप्त हो जायेगा।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

चन्द्रप्रभ को जैन धर्म के आठवें तीर्थंकर के रूप में जाना जाता है। चन्द्रप्रभ जी का जन्म पावन नगरी चन्द्रपुरी में पौष माह की कृष्ण पक्ष द्वादशी को अनुराधा नक्षत्र में हुआ था। इनकी माता का नाम लक्ष्मणा देवी और पिता का नाम राजा महासेन था। इनके शरीर का वर्ण श्वेत और चिह्न चन्द्रमा था।

चन्द्रप्रभ के यक्ष का नाम अजित और यक्षिणी का नाम मनोवेगा था।
जैन धर्मावलम्बियों के अनुसार चन्द्रप्रभ के कुल गणधरों की संख्या 93 थी, जिनमें दिन्न स्वामी इनके प्रथम गणधर थे।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

पौष कृष्ण पक्ष त्रयोदशी को चन्द्रपुरी में भगवान चन्द्रप्रभ जी ने दीक्षा प्राप्ति की थी।
दो दिन के बाद खीर से इन्होनें प्रथम पारणा किया था।
दीक्षा प्राप्ति के पश्चात् तीन महीने तक कठोर तप करने के बाद चन्द्रपुरी में ही 'नाग' वृक्ष के नीचे इन्हें 'कैवल्य ज्ञान' की प्राप्ति हुई थी।
इन्होनें अपने भक्तों और मानव समाज को सदा ही सत्य के मार्ग पर चलते रहने का सन्देश दिया।
भाद्रपद मास के कृष्ण पक्ष की सप्तमी तिथि को चन्द्रप्रभ ने सम्मेद शिखर पर निर्वाण प्राप्त किया।[1]

----------


## bndu jain

9. श्री पुष्पदन्त भगवान्

----------


## bndu jain

पुष्पदन्त जैन धर्म के नौवें तीर्थंकर थे। पुष्पदंत जी का जन्म काकांदी नगर में इक्ष्वाकु वंश के राजा सुग्रीव की पत्नी माता रामा देवी के गर्भ से मार्गशीर्ष मास के कृष्ण पक्ष की पंचमी तिथि को मूल नक्षत्र में हुआ था। भगवान पुष्पदंत को 'सुवधिनाथ' भी कहा जाता है, क्योंकि जन्म के समय राजा सुग्रीव ने इनका नाम 'सुवधि' ही रखा था।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

*जैन तीर्थंकर पुष्पदंत जी का जीवन परिचय (Details of Jain Trithankar Pushpdant Ji)*

इक्ष्वाकु वंश के राजा सुग्रीव और रामा देवी के घर जन्मे पुष्पदंत जी के जन्म का नाम 'सुवधि' ही रखा था, इसलिए भगवान पुष्पदन्त को 'सुवधिनाथ' भी कहा जाता है। पुष्पदन्त जी के शरीर का वर्ण श्वेत (सफ़ेद) और इनका चिह्न मकर (मगर) था। एक सामान्य राजा का जीवन बिताने के बाद तीर्थंकर पुष्पदन्त जी ने आत्मकल्याण के पथ पर जाने का निश्चय किया।

वर्षीदान द्वारा जनता की सेवा कर, मार्गशीर्ष कृष्णा षष्ठी के दिन पुष्पदंत जी ने दीक्षा स्वीकार की। चार माह की साधना कर कैवल्य पद प्राप्त कर प्रभु पुष्पदंत जी ने धर्मतीर्थ की स्थापना की। भाद्र शुक्ल पक्ष नवमी को पुष्पदंत जी ने साधना अवस्था में शेष अघाती कर्मों को नष्ट कर सम्मेद शिखर पर निर्वाण पद प्राप्त किया।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

भगवान के चिह्न का महत्व (Importance of Lord’s Symbol)

भगवान पुष्पदंत के चरणों का प्रतीक मकर है। मकर विशाल जल में रहकर भी नहीं डूबता, बल्कि आनंदमय भाव से तैरता रहता है। संसार के बीच रहकर भोग विलास, धन, सत्ता का लालच नहीं करना चाहिए। जब मकर किसी को अपने जबड़े में दबोच लेता है, तो उसे छोड़ता नहीं निगल जाता है। मकर की पकड़ बहुत मजबूत होती है। कामदेव के ध्वज चिह्न भी मकर का है, जो संदेश देता है कि जिस मनुष्य के मन में लालच, लालसा या स्वार्थ रहता है, वह वासना के मगरमच्छ द्वारा मारा जाता है।

----------


## bndu jain

Government Museum Mathura

----------


## bndu jain

पुष्पदन्त के शरीर का वर्ण श्वेत और इनका चिह्न मगर था।
इनके यक्ष का नाम ब्रह्मा और यक्षिणी का नाम काली था।
भगवान पुष्पदन्त ने मार्गशीर्ष कृष्ण पक्ष की षष्ठी तिथि को काकांदी में दीक्षा की प्राप्ति की।
दीक्षा प्राप्ति के दो दिन बाद खीर से इन्होनें प्रथम पारणा किया।

----------


## bndu jain

11th century jain tirthankar

----------


## bndu jain

दीक्षा प्राप्ति के दो दिन बाद खीर से इन्होनें प्रथम पारणा किया।
इसके बाद चार महीने तक कठोर तप करने के बाद सम्मेद शिखर पर 'साल वृक्ष के नीचे इन्हें 'कैवल्य ज्ञान' की प्राप्ति हुई।
इन्होनें अपने जीवन में हमेशा धर्म और अहिंसा के मार्ग को अपनाया और प्राणियों को भी इसी मार्ग पर चलने का सन्देश दिया।
भाद्र शुक्ल पक्ष नवमी को पुष्पदन्त जी ने सम्मेद शिखर पर निर्वाण को प्राप्त किया था।

----------


## bndu jain

शीतलनाथ जी

----------


## bndu jain

शीतलनाथ जी जैन धर्म के दसवें तीर्थंकर के रूप में प्रसिद्ध हैं। भगवान शीतलनाथ का जन्म माघ मास कृष्ण पक्ष की द्वादशी को पूर्वाषाड़ नक्षत्र में भद्रिकापुर में इक्ष्वाकु वंश के राजा दृढ़रथ की पत्नी माता सुनंदा के गर्भ से हुआ था। इनका वर्ण सुवर्ण (सुनहरा) और चिह्न ‘वत्स’ था।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

शीतलनाथ जी का जीवन परिचय (Details of Jain Tirthankara Shitalnath Ji)

प्रभु शीतलनाथ जब मात्र गर्भ में थे, तब महाराज दृढ़रथ को बुखार हुआ था। उनका शरीर ताप से जलने लगा था। जब समस्त उपचार विफल हो गए तब महारानी के मात्र स्पर्श से महाराज बुखार से मुक्त हो गए। महाराज ने इसे अपनी होने वाली सन्तान का प्रभाव माना। फलस्वरूप नामकरण के प्रसंग पर उक्त घटना का वर्णन करते हुए महाराज ने अपने पुत्र का ‘शीतलनाथ’ रखा।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

शीतलनाथ जी की युवावस्था (Biography of Jain Tirthankara Shitalnath Ji in Hindi)

पिता से दीक्षा लेने के उपरांत उन्होंने वर्षों तक प्रजा का पुत्रवत सेवा व पालन किया। लेकिन जल्द ही उनका इस संसार से मोह त्याग हो गया। भोगावली कर्म समाप्त हो जाने पर माघ कृष्ण द्वादशी के दिन शीतलनाथ ने श्रामणी दीक्षा अंगीकार की। तीन माह के तप व ध्यान के बाद प्रभु शीतलनाथ जी ने केवलज्ञान व केवलदर्शन को प्राप्त किया। इस दिन ‘कैवल्य’ महोत्सव मनाया जाता है।

प्रभु शीतलनाथ जी चतुर्विध तीर्थ की स्थापना कर तीर्थंकर पद पर विराजमान हुए। वैशाख कृष्णा द्वितीया को सम्मेद शिखर से नश्वर देह का विसर्जन कर निर्वाण पद हासिल किया।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

भगवान शीतलनाथ के चिह्न का महत्त्व (Importance of Symbol)

‘वत्स’ भगवान शीतलनाथ के चरणों का प्रतीक है, जिसे सभी जैनी साधुओं ने अपने वक्ष स्थल पर स्थापित किया है। श्री+वत्स का शाब्दिक अर्थ लक्ष्मी पुत्र होता है, लेकिन जिन जैनी साधुओं के तप स्थल पर श्रीवत्स होता है वह धर्म-पुत्र कहलाते हैं। क्षमा और धैर्य श्रीवत्स के अन्य प्रतीक है, जो मनुष्य इस गुण को धारण करता है वही महापुरुष कहलाता है।

----------


## bndu jain

सोनगिरि जैन मंदिर

----------


## bndu jain

शीतलनाथ जैन धर्म के दसवें तीर्थंकर थे। भगवान शीतलनाथ का जन्म भद्रिकापुर में इक्ष्वाकु वंश के राजा दृढ़रथ की पत्नी माता सुनंदा के गर्भ से माघ मास कृष्ण पक्ष की द्वादशी तिथि को पूर्वाषाढ़ा नक्षत्र में हुआ था। इनका वर्ण सुवर्ण जबकि चिह्न कल्प वृक्ष था।

शीतलानाथ के यक्ष का नाम ब्रह्मेश्वर और यक्षिणी का नाम अशोका देवी था।
भगवान शीतलनाथ ने भद्रिकापुर में माघ कृष्ण पक्ष की द्वादशी को दीक्षा प्राप्ति की थी।
दीक्षा प्राप्ति के पश्चात् तीन महीने तक कठिन तप करने के बाद भद्रिकापुर में ही 'प्लक्ष' वृक्ष के नीचे पौष कृष्ण पक्ष की चतुर्दशी तिथि को 'कैवल्य ज्ञान' की प्राप्ति इन्हें हुई।
जैन मतानुसार इनके कुल गणधरों की संख्या 81 थी, जिनमें नन्द स्वामी इनके प्रथम गणधर थे।
पूर्व तीर्थंकरों की तरह भगवान शीतलनाथ जी ने अपने भक्तों और मानव समाज को सत्य और अहिंसा के मार्ग पर चलने का सन्देश दिया।
शीतलनाथ ने वैशाख कृष्ण पक्ष द्वितीया को सम्मेद शिखर पर निर्वाण को प्राप्त किया।[

----------


## bndu jain

श्रेयांसनाथ

----------


## bndu jain

श्रेयांसनाथ जैन धर्म के ग्यारहवें तीर्थंकर के रूप में प्रसिद्ध हैं। श्रेयांसनाथ जी का जन्म फाल्गुन मास के कृष्ण पक्ष की द्वितीया को श्रवण नक्षत्र में सिंहपुरी में हुआ था। प्रभु के माता- पिता बनने का सौभाग्य इक्ष्वाकु वंश के राजा विष्णुराज व पत्नी विष्णु देवी को प्राप्त हुआ था। इनके शरीर का वर्ण सुवर्ण (सुनहरा) और चिह्न गेंडा था।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

*श्रेयांसनाथ जी का जीवन परिचय (Details of Jain Tirthankar- Shreyanasanatha)*

श्रेयांसनाथ जी शुरु से ही वैरागी थे। लेकिन माता-पिता की आज्ञानुसार उन्होंने गृहस्थ जीवन को भी अपनाया और राजसी दायित्व को भी निभाया। श्रेयांसनाथ जी के शासनकाल के दौरान राज्य में सुख समृद्धि का विस्तार हुआ। लेकिन जल्द ही उन्होंने अपने पुत्र को उत्तराधिकारी बना वैराग्य धारण कर लिया।

जैन धर्मानुसार ऋतुओं का परिवर्तन देखकर भगवान को वैराग्य हुआ। ‘विमलप्रभा' पालकी पर विराजमान होकर मनोहर नामक उद्यान में पहुँचे और फाल्गुन शुक्ल एकादशी के दिन हजार राजाओं के साथ दीक्षित हुए। दो माह तक प्रभु छ्दमस्थ साधक की भुमिका में रहे। माघ कृष्ण अमावस्या के दिन प्रभु केवली बने। श्रावण कृष्ण पक्ष की तृतीया तिथि को प्रभु श्रेयांसनाथ ने सम्मेद शिखर पर निर्वाण किया।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

श्रेयान्सनाथ के चिह्न का महत्त्व (Importance of Shreyanasanatha Symbol in Hindi)

भगवान श्रेयांसनाथ के चरणों का प्रतीक गेंडा है, जो अति बलिष्ठ होता है। गेंडा सौ वर्ष की आयु वाला शाकाहारी जानवर है। यह एक सींग वाला होता है, जिससे हमें एकाकी भाव से रहने की शिक्षा मिलती है। गेंडे की खाल बहुत मोटी होती है, जो आसानी से नहीं कटती। गेंडे से हमें सद्भावना की शिक्षा मिलती है। साथ ही यह अहिंसा का भी प्रतीक है। बेहद शक्तिशाली होने के बाद भी जिस तरह गेंडा शांत रहता है उसी तरह मनुष्य को भी शक्ति मिलने पर घमंडी नहीं होना चाहिए

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

श्रेयांसनाथ जैन धर्म के ग्यारहवें तीर्थंकर थे। श्रेयांसनाथ जी का जन्म सिंहपुरी में इक्ष्वाकु वंश के राजा विष्णुराज की पत्नी विष्णु देवी के गर्भ से फाल्गुन मास के कृष्ण पक्ष की द्वितीया को श्रवण नक्षत्र में हुआ था। इनके शरीर का वर्ण सुवर्ण जबकि चिह्न गेंडा था।

श्रेयांसनाथ के यक्ष का नाम कुमार और यक्षिणी का नाम महाकाली था।
जैन मतानुसार इनके कुल गणधरों की संख्या 76 थी, जिनमें कच्छप स्वामी इनके प्रथम गणधर थे।
फाल्गुन कृष्ण पक्ष की त्रयोदशी को भगवान श्रेयांसनाथ ने सिंहपुरी में दीक्षा ग्रहण की थी।
दीक्षा प्राप्ति के पश्चात् इन्होनें जब दो महीने तक कठोर तप किया, तब सिंहपुरी में ही 'तंदूक' वृक्ष के नीचे इन्हें 'कैवल्य ज्ञान' की प्राप्ति हुई।
श्रावण कृष्ण पक्ष की तृतीया को श्रेयांसनाथ ने सम्मेद शिखर पर निर्वाण को प्राप्त किया.[1]

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

12. वासुपूज्य

----------


## bndu jain

भगवान वासुपूज्यनाथ जैन धर्म के बारहवें तीर्थंकर हैं। प्रभु वासुपूज्य का जन्म चम्पापुरी में इक्ष्वाकु वंश के महान राजा वासुपूज्य की पत्नी जया देवी के गर्भ से फाल्गुन मास के कृष्ण पक्ष की चतुर्दशी को शतभिषा नक्षत्र में हुआ था। इनके शरीर का वर्ण लाल और चिह्न भैंसा था।

----------


## bndu jain

वेदी में विराजमान वासुपूज्य भगवान व अन्य भगवान
विद्यासागर तपोवन सिद्ध क्षेत्र, तारंगाजी ग्राम तारंगा, तहसील सतलासणा, जिला महेसाणा (गुजरात)

----------


## bndu jain

प्रभु वासुपूज्यनाथ जी का जीवन परिचय (Jain Tirthankara Lord Vasupujyanath Ji- Biography in Hindi)

वसुपूज्य जन्म से ही वैरागी थे, इसलिए इन्होने वैवाहिक प्रस्तावों को स्वीकार नहीं किया। राजपद से इंकार कर, साधारण जीवन व्यतीत किया। फाल्गुन कृष्ण अमावस्या को प्रभु वासुपूज्यनाथ जी ने प्रवज्या में प्रवेश किया। एक माह की छदमस्थ साधना द्वारा माघ शुक्ल द्वितीय को ‘केवली’ उपाधि प्राप्त की। मनोहर उद्यान में भाद्रपद शुक्ल चतुर्दशी के दिन चौरानवे मुनियों के साथ भगवान वासुपूज्यनाथ जी को मोक्ष प्राप्त हुआ था।

प्रभु वासुपूज्यनाथ जी हिंसा के निंदक थे। उनका मानना था कि अपने स्वार्थ के लिए अनेकों मूक पशुओं की बलि चढ़ाना अज्ञानपूर्ण एवं क्रूरतापूर्ण कार्य है। यह प्रतिबन्ध होना चाहिए। ईश्वर इस हिंसक कार्य से खुश नहीं होते क्योंकि ईश्वर तो प्रेम प्रवाह से प्रसन्न होते हैं, न कि रक्त प्रवाह से।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

प्रभु वासुपूज्यनाथ का धर्म परिवार (Family of Prabhu Vasupujyanath)

प्रभु के धर्म परिवार में प्रमुख 62 गणधर थे। 72 हजार श्रमण, 1 लाख श्रमणियां, 2 लाख 15 हजार श्रावक एवं 4 लाख 36 हजार श्राविकाएँ थीं।

----------


## bndu jain

श्री वासुपूज्य स्वामी जैन श्वेताम्बर मंदिर. Address : Anand nagar, Hebbal, Bangalore

----------


## bndu jain

वासुपूज्य को जैन धर्म के बारहवें तीर्थंकर के रूप में जाना जाता है। वासुपूज्य स्वामी का जन्म चम्पापुरी के इक्ष्वाकु वंश में फाल्गुन मास के कृष्ण पक्ष की चतुर्दशी को शतभिषा नक्षत्र में हुआ था। इनकी माता का नाम जया देवी और पिता का नाम राजा वासुपूज्य था। इनके शरीर का वर्ण लाल और चिह्न भैंसा था।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

वासुपूज्य के यक्ष का नाम षणमुख और यक्षिणी का नाम गौरी था।
जैन धर्म के मतानुसार इनके गणधरों की कुल संख्या 66 थी, जिनमें सुभूम स्वामी इनके प्रथम गणधर थे।
भगवान वासुपूज्य ने फाल्गुन अमावस्या तिथि को चम्पापुरी में ही दीक्षा प्राप्ति की।
दीक्षा प्राप्ति के पश्चात एक माह तक कठिन तप करने के बाद चम्पापुरी में ही 'पाटल' वृक्ष के नीचे वासुपूज्य को 'कैवल्य ज्ञान' की प्राप्ति हुई थी।
वासुपूज्य स्वामी ने आषाढ़ मास के शुक्ल पक्ष की चतुर्दशी तिथि को चम्पापुरी में ही निर्वाण को प्राप्त किया।

----------


## bndu jain

*विमलनाथ *

----------


## bndu jain

विमलनाथ जी जैन धर्म के तेरहवें तीर्थंकर हैं। प्रभु विमलनाथ जी का जन्म माघ मास के शुक्ल पक्ष की तृतीया को भाद्रपद नक्षत्र में कम्पिला में हुआ। विमलनाथ जी के शरीर का रंग सुवर्ण (सुनहरा) और चिह्न शूकर

----------


## bndu jain

खडगासन विमलनाथ भगवान - कम्पिल जी  उत्तर प्रदेश

----------


## bndu jain

विमलनाथ जी का जीवन परिचय (Life of Jain Tirthankar Vimalnath Ji)

कालक्रम के अनुसार विमलनाथ जी ने राजपद का दायित्व भी निभाया। दीक्षावन में जामुन वृक्ष के नीचे तीन वर्ष तक ध्यानारूढ़ होकर भगवान, माघ शुक्ल षष्ठी के दिन केवली हो गये। अन्त में सम्मेद शिखर पर जाकर एक माह का योग निरोध कर आठ हजार छह सौ मुनियों के साथ आषाढ़ कृष्ण अष्टमी के दिन निर्वाण प्राप्त किया। ।

----------


## bndu jain

विमलनाथ भगवान - कम्पिल जी उत्तर प्रदेश

----------


## bndu jain

भगवान विमलनाथ के चिह्न का महत्त्व (Jain Trithankar Vimalnath Ji - Importance of Symbol)

भगवान विमलनाथ का चिह्न शूकर है, जो मलिनता का प्रतीक है। मलिन वृत्ति वाला पशु विमलनाथ भगवान के चरणों में जाकर आश्रय लेने पर शूकर 'वराह' कहलाता है। हिन्दू पुराणों के अनुसार भगवान विष्णु ने भी वराह का रूप धारण कर राक्षसों का अंत किया था। दृढ़ता एवं सहिष्णुता की शिक्षा हमें शुकर के जीवन से मिलती है।

----------


## bndu jain

विमलनाथ भगवान - कम्पिल जी उत्तर प्रदेश

----------


## bndu jain

विमलनाथ को जैन धर्म के तेरहवें तीर्थंकर के रूप में प्रसिद्धि प्राप्त है। भगवान विमलनाथ का जन्म कम्पिला में इक्ष्वाकु वंश के राजा कृतवर्म की पत्नी माता श्यामा देवी के गर्भ से माघ मास के शुक्ल पक्ष की तृतीया को उत्तरा भाद्रपद नक्षत्र में हुआ था।

विमलनाथ के शरीर का रंग सुवर्ण और चिह्न शूकर था।
इनके यक्ष का नाम षण्मुख और यक्षिणी का नाम विदिता देवी था।
जैन धर्मावलम्बियों के अनुसार इनके कुल गणधरों की संख्या 57 थी, जिनमें मंदर स्वामी इनके प्रथम गणधर थे
विमलनाथ जी को कम्पिलाजी में माघ शुक्ल पक्ष की चतुर्थी को दीक्षा की प्राप्ति हुई थी।
दीक्षा प्राप्ति के पश्चात दो महीने तक कठोर तप करने के बाद कम्पिलाजी में ही 'जम्बू' वृक्ष के नीचे इन्हें 'कैवल्य ज्ञान' की प्राप्ति हुई।
आषाढ़ मास के कृष्ण पक्ष की सप्तमी तिथि को सम्मेद शिखर पर विमलनाथ जी को निर्वाण प्राप्त हुआ।

----------


## bndu jain

VIMALNATH BHAGWAN JAIN GHAR DERASAR

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

14. अनन्तनाथ

----------


## bndu jain

भगवान अनन्तनाथ को जैन धर्म के चौदहवें तीर्थंकर के रूप में प्रसिद्ध हैं। अनन्तनाथ जी ने जीवनभर सत्य और अहिंसा के नियमों का पालन किया और जनता को भी सत्य पर चलने की राह दी।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

अनन्तनाथ जी का युवावस्था में गृहस्थ जीवन (Life of Jain Tirthankara Anantnath Ji in Hindi)

अनन्तनाथ जी का जन्म वैशाख के कृष्ण पक्ष की त्रयोदशी को रेवती नक्षत्र में पवित्र नगरी अयोध्या के पास में इक्ष्वाकु वंश के राजा सिंहसेन की पत्नी सुयशा देवी के गर्भ से हुआ था। इनके शरीर का वर्ण सुवर्ण और इनका चिह्न बाज था।

धर्म के निर्वाह के लिए पाणिग्रहण संस्कार स्वीकार किया। पिता के पश्चात राज्य का संचालन भी किया। जिस प्रकार कमल कीचड़ मे जन्म लेकर भी उसकी गंदगी से दूर रहता है ठीक उसी प्रकार प्रभु भी संसार के दायित्वों का वहन करते हुए भी मोह माया से मुक्त रहे।

----------


## bndu jain

अनन्तनाथ जी का तप, ज्ञान और मोक्ष (Anantnath Ji- Moksh and Knowledge)

जीवन के उत्तर पक्ष में उत्तराधिकारी को राज्य में स्थापित कर वैशाख कृष्ण चतुर्दशी के दिन अनन्तनाथ मोक्ष के पथ पर बढ़ चले। पालकी पर सवार होकर सहेतुक वन में ज्येष्ठ कृष्ण द्वादशी के दिन एक हजार राजाओं के साथ दीक्षित हुए तथा ‘कैवल्य’ प्राप्त किया। धर्मोपदेश माध्यम द्वारा तीर्थ की रचना कर तीर्थंकर पद प्राप्त किया और अंत में चैत्र शुक्ल पंचमी के दिन सम्मेद शिखर पर्वत से प्रभु ने मोक्ष प्राप्त किया।

----------


## bndu jain

भगवान अनन्तनाथ जी के चिह्न का महत्त्व (Importance of Symbol in Hindi)

'बाज' अर्थात श्येन, श्येन शब्द का अर्थ है जिसे देखकर मनुष्य भय से कांपने लगें। बाज अनन्तनाथ भगवान का चिह्न है। बाज तेज, धूर्त (धोखेबाज़) और निडर होता है, जो अपने लक्ष्य को झपटकर प्राप्त करने के लिए व्याकुल रहता है। यदि मनुष्य भी अपने लक्ष्य के प्रति निष्ठावान बन जाए, तो अपने हाथ में आए अवसरों को जीवन विकास के लिए अपने अनुकूल बनाना सीख जाएगा और शीघ्र ही अपने लक्ष्य को प्राप्त कर सकता है।

----------


## bndu jain

अनन्तनाथ को जैन धर्म के चौदहवें तीर्थंकर के रूप में प्रसिद्धि प्राप्त है। अनन्तनाथ जी का जन्म भारत की पतित्र पुरियों में से एक अयोध्या के इक्ष्वाकु वंश के राजा सिंहसेन की पत्नी सुयशा देवी के गर्भ से वैशाख के कृष्ण पक्ष की त्रयोदशी को रेवती नक्षत्र में हुआ था।

अनन्तनाथ के शरीर का वर्ण सुवर्ण और इनका चिह्न बाज था।
इनके यक्ष का नाम पाताल और यक्षिणी का नाम अंकुशा देवी माना गया है।

----------


## bndu jain

जैनियों के मतानुसार भगवान अनन्तनाथ जी के गणधरों की कुल संख्या 50 थी, जिनमें जस स्वामी इनके प्रथम गणधर थे।
अनन्तनाथ जी ने अयोध्या में वैशाख कृष्ण पक्ष चतुर्दशी को दीक्षा प्राप्त की थी।
दीक्षा प्राप्ति के पश्चात् तीन वर्ष तक कठोर तप करने के बाद अयोध्या में ही अशोक वृक्ष के नीचे इन्हें 'कैवल्य ज्ञान' की प्राप्ति हुई।
अनन्तनाथ जी ने जीवनभर सत्य और अहिंसा के नियमों का पालन किया और मानव समाज को सत्य के मार्ग पर चलने का सन्देश दिया।
चैत्र माह के शुक्ल पक्ष पंचमी को भगवान अनन्तनाथ ने सम्मेद शिखर पर निर्वाण को प्राप्त किया।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

15. धर्मनाथ

----------


## bndu jain

श्री धर्मनाथ जी


धर्मनाथ जी जैन धर्म के पन्द्रहवें तीर्थंकर हैं। समस्त कर्मों का निर्वाह कर उन्होंने कैवल्य ज्ञान की प्राप्ति की और वर्षों तक जनता में अहिंसा और सत्य का संदेश दिया।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

धर्मनाथ जी का जीवन परिचय (Details of Jain Tirthankar Dharmnath ji) 

धर्मनाथ जी का जन्म रत्नपुरी के इक्ष्वाकु वंश के राजा भानु की पत्नी माता सुव्रतादेवी के गर्भ से माघ के शुक्ल पक्ष की तृतीया को पुष्य नक्षत्र में हुआ था। धर्मनाथ के यक्ष, यक्षिणी किन्नर और कंदर्पा देवी थे। इनके शरीर का वर्ण सुवर्ण (सुनहरा) और चिह्न वज्र था। 

राजा भानु ने धर्मनाथ जी को राजगद्दी का कार्य भार सौंपा था। धर्मनाथ जी के शासन में अधर्म का नाश हुआ। उन्हें एक प्रिय शासक के रूप में भी याद किया जाता है। अपनी जनता के कल्याण के लिए उन्होंने बहुत सारी योजनाएं शुरू की थी।

----------


## bndu jain

Shri Dharma Nath Bhagwan, Chintamani ni seri, Radhanpur, Gujarat.

----------


## bndu jain

मोक्ष की प्राप्ति

कालान्तर में राजपद का त्याग कर उत्तराधिकारी को सौंपा। माघ शुक्ल त्रयोदशी के दिन श्री धर्मनाथ जी ने प्रवज्या व आत्मसाधना में प्रवेश किया। देव निर्मित नागदत्ता पालकी में बैठकर शालवन के उद्यान में पहुँचे, जहां माघ शुक्ल त्रयोदशी के दिन एक हजार राजाओं के साथ स्वयं दीक्षित हो गये। दो वर्ष की छदमस्थ साधना कर पौष शुक्ल पूर्णिमा के दिन प्रभु केवली बने साथ ही धर्मतीर्थ की स्थापना कर तीर्थंकर कहलाए। ज्येष्ठ शुक्ल पंचमी के दिन सम्मेद शिखर पर्वत पर प्रभु ने निर्वाण किया।

----------


## bndu jain

श्री धर्मनाथ दिगम्बर जैन तीर्थक्षेत्र, रतनपुरी ग्राम-रतनपुरी, पो0 रोनाही, जिला- फैजाबाद,उ.प्र.

----------


## bndu jain

भगवान धर्मनाथ के चिह्न का महत्त्व (Importance of Bhagvan Dharmnath Symbol in Hindi) 

वज्र भगवान धर्मनाथ के चरणों का प्रतीक है। देवराज इन्द्र का शस्त्र वज्र होने के कारण, इन्द्र को वज्रपाणि भी कहा जाता है। वज्र कठोरता का संदेश देता है। धर्मनाथ भगवान का चिह्न वज्र से हमें यह शिक्षा मिलती है कि कष्टों में भी वज्र के समान धर्म का पालन करते हुए दृढ़ रहना चाहिए।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

धर्मनाथ जैन धर्म के पन्द्रहवें तीर्थंकर थे। धर्मनाथ जी का जन्म रत्नपुरी के इक्ष्वाकु वंश के राजा भानु की धर्मपत्नी माता सुव्रता देवी के गर्भ से माघ माह के शुक्ल पक्ष की तृतीया को पुष्य नक्षत्र में हुआ था। इनके शरीर का वर्ण सुवर्ण और चिह्न वज्र था।

धर्मनाथ के यक्ष का नाम किन्नर और यक्षिणी का नाम कंदर्पा देवी था।
जैन धर्म के अनुयायियों के अनुसार भगवान धर्मनाथ जी के गणधरों की कुल संख्या 43 थी, जिनमें अरिष्ट स्वामी उनके प्रथम गणधर थे।
धर्मनाथ ने माघ माह के शुक्ल पक्ष की त्रयोदशी को अयोध्या में दीक्षा की प्राप्ति की थी।
दीक्षा प्राप्ति के पश्चात् दो वर्षों तक कठिन तप करने के बाद धर्मनाथ ने पौष माह की पूर्णिमा तिथि को रत्नपुरी में ही 'दधिपर्ण' वृक्ष के नीचे 'कैवल्य ज्ञान' प्राप्त किया।
कई वर्षों तक साधक जीवन व्यतीत करने के बाद ज्येष्ठ शुक्ल पंचमी को भगवान धर्मनाथ ने सम्मेद शिखर पर निर्वाण प्राप्त किया।[1]

----------


## bndu jain

16. शान्तिनाथ

----------


## bndu jain

श्री शांतिनाथ जी


जैन धर्म के 16वें तीर्थंकर प्रभु शान्तिनाथ जी हैं। इनका जन्म ज्येष्ठ मास के कृष्ण पक्ष की त्रयोदशी को भरणी नक्षत्र में हस्तिनापुर के इक्ष्वाकु वंश में हुआ। इनके माता- पिता बनने का सौभाग्य राजा विश्वसेन व उनकी धर्मपत्नी अचीरा को प्राप्त हुआ। जैन धर्मावलंबियों के अनुसार शान्तिनाथ, भगवान के अवतार थे, जिन्होंने अपने शासनकाल में शान्ति व अहिंसा से प्रजा की सेवा की। प्रभु के शरीर का वर्ण सुवर्ण (सुनहरा) और चिह्न मृग (हिरन) था।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

भगवान शान्तिनाथ का जीवन परिचय (Details of Bhagvan Shantinath Ji)

पिता की आज्ञानुसार भगवान शान्तिनाथ ने राज्य संभाला। पिता के पश्चात भगवान शान्तिनाथ ने राजपद संभालते हुए विश्व को एक सूत्र में पिरोया। पुत्र नारायण को राजपाट सौंपकर भगवान शान्तिनाथ ने प्रवज्या अंगीकार की। प्रभु शान्तिनाथ ने ज्येष्ठ कृष्ण चतुर्दशी को दीक्षा प्राप्त की। बारह माह की छ्दमस्थ अवस्था की साधना से प्रभु ने पौष शुक्ल नवमी को ‘कैवल्य’ प्राप्त किया। इसके साथ ही धर्मतीर्थ की रचना कर तीर्थंकर पद पर विराजमान हुए। ज्येष्ठ कृष्ण त्रयोदशी के दिन सम्मेद शिखर पर भगवान शान्तिनाथ ने मोक्ष प्राप्त किया।

----------


## bndu jain

The Shantinatha Basadi at Jinanathapura, Hassan district, Karnataka state, India.

----------


## bndu jain

भगवान शान्तिनाथ के चिह्न का महत्त्व (Importance of Bhagvan Shantinath’s Symbol)

भगवान शान्तिनाथ के चरणों में हिरण का प्रतीक पाया जाता है, जो स्वाभाविक तौर पर बहुत ही भोला व शांत होता है। हिरण की सबसे बड़ी कमजोरी यह है कि वह संगीत के प्रति आकर्षित होता है, और इसी कमजोरी का फायदा उठाकर शिकारी हिरण का शिकार करते हैं। हिरण द्वारा हमें यह शिक्षा मिलती है कि मधुर संगीत के तरह प्रिय लगने वाले दुश्मनों की मीठी बातों में फंसना नहीं चाहिए, अन्यथा अंत में पछताना ही पड़ेगा।

----------


## bndu jain

the Shantinatha Basadi at Jinanathapura, Hassan district, Karnataka state, India. The Basadi was built around 1200 AD during the rule of the Hoysala Empire King Veera Ballala II.

----------


## bndu jain

शान्तिनाथ जैन धर्म के सोलहवें तीर्थंकर थे। शान्तिनाथ जी का जन्म हस्तिनापुर के इक्ष्वाकु वंश के राजा विश्वसेन की धर्मपत्नी अचीरा के गर्भ से ज्येष्ठ मास के कृष्ण पक्ष की त्रयोदशी तिथि को भरणी नक्षत्र में हुआ था। जैन अनुयायियों के अनुसार भगवान शान्तिनाथ अवतारी पुरुष थे। उनके जन्म से ही चारों ओर शान्ति का राज्य स्थापित हो गया था और वे शान्ति, अहिंसा, करुणा के स्वरुप और अनुशासनप्रिय थे।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

शान्तिनाथ के शरीर का वर्ण सुवर्ण और चिह्न मृग था।
इनके यक्ष का नाम गरूड़ और यक्षिणी का नाम निर्वाणा देवी था।
जैनियों के मतानुसार शान्तिनाथ के गणधरों की कुल संख्या 62 थी, जिनमें चक्रायुध स्वामी इनके प्रथम गणधर माने गये हैं।
शान्तिनाथ ने हस्तिनापुर में ज्येष्ठ माह के कृष्ण पक्ष की चतुर्दशी को दीक्षा की प्राप्ति की थी।
दीक्षा प्राप्ति के पश्चात एक वर्ष तक कठिन तप करने के बाद हस्तिनापुर में ही 'नंदी वृक्ष' के नीचे पौष मास के शुक्ल पक्ष की नवमी को शान्तिनाथ को 'कैवल्य ज्ञान' की प्राप्ति हुई।
कई वर्षों तक सत्य और अहिंसा के मार्ग पर चलने के बाद ज्येष्ठ मास के शुक्ल पक्ष की त्रयोदशी को सम्मेद शिखर पर शान्तिनाथ ने निर्वाण प्राप्त किया।[1]

----------


## bndu jain

कुन्थुनाथ

----------


## bndu jain

कुन्थुनाथ जैन धर्म के सत्रहवें तीर्थंकर थे। इनका जन्म हस्तिनापुर के इक्ष्वाकु वंश के राजा सूर्य की धर्मपत्नी माता श्रीदेवी के गर्भ से वैशाख माह के कृष्ण पक्ष की चतुर्दशी तिथि को कृत्तिका नक्षत्र में हुआ था। इनके शरीर का वर्ण सुवर्ण और चिह्न बकरा था।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

*इनके पिता का नाम 'शूरसेन' (सूर्य) और माता का नाम 'श्रीकांता' (श्री देवी) था।[1]

*कुन्थुनाथ के यक्ष का नाम गन्धर्व और यक्षिणी का नाम बला देवी था।

*जैन धर्मावलम्बियों के अनुसार भगवान कुन्थुनाथ के गणधरों की कुल संख्या 35 थी, जिनमें सांब स्वामी इनके प्रथम गणधर थे।

*वैशाख कृष्ण पक्ष की पंचमी को कुन्थुनाथ ने हस्तिनापुर में दीक्षा ग्रहण की थी।

----------


## bndu jain

Ahmedabad Usmanpura Mandirji - Kunthunath Bhagwan

----------


## bndu jain

दीक्षा प्राप्ति के पश्चात् सोलह वर्ष तक कठोर तप करने के बाद कुन्थुनाथ को चैत्र मास के शुक्ल पक्ष की तृतीया को हस्तिनापुर में ही 'तिलक वृक्ष' के नीचे 'कैवल्य ज्ञान' की प्राप्ति हुई।

सत्य और अहिंसा के साथ कई वर्षों तक साधक जीवन बिताने के बाद वैशाख कृष्ण पक्ष की एकादशी को सम्मेद शिखर पर कुन्थुनाथ ने निर्वाण प्राप्त किया था।[2]

----------


## bndu jain

श्री 1008 दिगम्बर जैन अतिशय क्षेत्र पजनारीजी ग्राम पजनारी, तहसील, बण्डा जिला सागर (मध्य प्रदेश )
मूलनायक अतिशयकारी शान्तिनाथ भगवान अरहनाथ व कुन्थुनाथ भगवान व अन्य भगवान

----------


## bndu jain

मोक्ष की प्राप्ति

वैशाख कृष्णपक्ष पंचमी को भगवान श्री कंठुनाथ जी ने हस्तिनापुर में दीक्षा ग्रहण की थी और दीक्षा प्राप्ति के पश्चात् 2 दिन बाद इन्होंने खीर से प्रथम पारण किया था। दीक्षा प्राप्ति के पश्चात् 16 वर्ष तक कठोर तप करने के बाद भगवान श्री कंठुनाथ जी को चैत्र शुक्ल पक्ष के तृतीया को हस्तिनापुर में ही तिलक वृक्ष के नीचे कैवल्यज्ञान की प्राप्ति हुई थी।

सत्य और अहिंसा के साथ कई वर्षों तक साधक जीवन बिताने के बाद वैशाख कृष्ण पक्ष एकादशी को सम्मेद शिखर पर भगवान श्री कंठुनाथ जी ने निर्वाण को प्राप्त किया।

----------


## bndu jain

राजस्थान के   जालोर के सुराणा  कस्बे में जैन मंदिर

----------


## bndu jain

श्री कुन्थुनाथ दिग्मबर जैन मन्दिर

----------


## bndu jain

18. अरनाथ

----------


## bndu jain

अरनाथ जैन धर्म की तीर्थंकर परम्परा में अठारहवें तीर्थंकर थे। भगवान अरनाथ का जन्म भी 'कुन्थुनाथ' की तरह कुरुक्षेत्र के हस्तिनापुर में हुआ था। इस राज्य के महाराजा सुदर्शन उनके पिता थे और महारानी श्रीदेवी, जिन्हें महादेवी भी कहा गया है, इनकी माता थीं। उनके जन्म और निर्वाण की माह तिथि एक-सी है। वे मार्गशीर्ष के महीने में शुक्ल पक्ष की दशमी के दिन पैदा हुए और इसी माह, पक्ष और दिन को सम्मेद शिखर पर निर्वाण प्राप्त किया।

----------


## bndu jain

aranatha-swamy

----------


## bndu jain

पूर्वजन्म
पूर्वजन्म में अरनाथ सुसीमा नगर में राजा धनपति थे। वे आजन्म में दयाधर्म, क्षमा और प्रेम के अवतार थे। भोगकर्मों की समाप्ति पर संवर मुनि से दीक्षा ली। समाधि द्वारा ग्रैवैयक में महर्द्धिक के गर्भ में आए। माँ ने 14 दिव्य स्वप्न देखे। एक निर्मल चक्र के अरक को देखा। इसीलिए महाराजा ने बालक का नाम 'अरनाथ' रखा। अरनाथ का राजवंश की परम्परा के अनुसार लालन-पालन हुआ था। बड़े होने पर विवाह हुआ। महाराजा ने अरनाथ का राज्याभिषेक किया और वे आदर्श प्रजावत्सल शासक बने। उन्होंने आसिंधु सभी राजाओं को पराजित करते हुए चक्रवर्ती शासन की स्थापना की। आयु के साथ साथ उनकी चिन्तन वृत्ति विरक्ति, सन्न्यास की ओर बढ़ती गई। सुखों और विषयों की अस्थिरता पर मनन करते हुए उन्होंने अंतत: दीक्षाग्रहण कर संयम धारण कर लिया।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

दीक्षा प्राप्ति

दीक्षा प्राप्ति के साथ ही उन्हें मन:पर्यवज्ञान का लाभ हुआ। अगले दिन राजपुर नरेश अपराजित के यहाँ उनका प्रथम पारणा हुआ। विशाल क्षेत्र में विचरण करते हुए नाना प्रकार के परिषदों को क्षम्यशीलता और समत्व से कहा। निद्रा-प्रमाद से दूर रहकर ध्यान में लीन रहे। उन्होंने कहा अरिहंत 14 आत्मिक दोषों से मुक्त होते हैं-

1. ज्ञानावरण कर्मजन्य अज्ञानदोष
2. दर्शनावरण कर्मजन्य निद्रादोष
3. मोहकर्मजन्य मिथ्यात्व दोष
4. अविरति दोष
5. राग
6. द्वेष
7. हास्य
8. रति
9. अरतिखेद
10. भय
11. शोकचिन्ता
12. दुर्गेच्छा
13. काम
14. दानांतराय

----------


## bndu jain

पुण्योदय तीर्थ , गुना/भगवान शांतिनाथ, कुंथुनाथ व अरनाथ

----------


## bndu jain

धर्मसंघ
सम्मेद शिखर पर उन्हें निर्वाण प्राप्त हुआ। उनके विशाल धर्मसंघ में 33 गणघर; 2,400 केवली; 2551 मन पर्यवज्ञानी; 2600 अवधिज्ञानी; 610 चौदहपूर्वधारी; 2300 वैक्रियलधारी; 1600 वादी; 5000 साधु; 6000 साध्वी; 184000 श्रावक एवं 372000 श्राविकाएँ थीं।

----------


## bndu jain

भारत में एकमात्र मूलनायक, लगभग 300 वर्ष प्राचीन श्री अरनाथ प्रभु, अमृतसर, पंजाब।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

19. मल्लिनाथ

----------


## bndu jain

श्री मल्लिनाथ जी का जीवन परिचय (Details of Jain Tirthankar Mallinath Ji)

जैन धर्म के उन्नीसवें तीर्थंकर भगवान श्री मल्लिनाथ जी का जन्म मिथिला के इक्ष्वाकुवंश में मार्गशीर्ष शुक्ल पक्ष एकादशी को अश्विन नक्षत्र में हुआ था। इनके माता का नाम माता रक्षिता देवी और पिता का नाम राजा कुम्भराज था। इनके शरीर का वर्ण नीला था जबकि इनका चिन्ह कलश था। इनके यक्ष का नाम कुबेर और यक्षिणी का नाम धरणप्रिया देवी था। जैन धर्मावलम्बियों के अनुसार भगवान श्री मल्लिनाथ जी स्वामी के गणधरों की कुल संख्या 28 थी, जिनमें अभीक्षक स्वामी इनके प्रथम गणधर थे।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

मोक्ष की प्राप्ति

भगवान श्री मल्लिनाथ जी ने मिथिला में मार्गशीर्ष माह शुक्ल पक्ष की एकादशी तिथि को दीक्षा की प्राप्ति की थी और दीक्षा प्राप्ति के पश्चात् 2 दिन बाद खीर से इन्होनें प्रथम पारण किया था। दीक्षा प्राप्ति के पश्चात् एक दिन-रात तक कठोर तप करने के बाद भगवान श्री मल्लिनाथ जी को मिथिला में ही अशोक वृक्ष के नीचे कैवल्यज्ञान की प्राप्ति हुई थी।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

भगवान श्री मल्लिनाथ जी का संदेश (Message of Jain Tirthankar Mallinath Ji in Hindi)

भगवान श्री मल्लिनाथ जी ने हमेशा सत्य और अहिंसा का अनुसरण किया और अनुयायियों को भी इसी राह पर चलने का सन्देश दिया। फाल्गुन माह शुक्ल पक्ष की द्वितीया तिथि को 500 साधुओं के संग इन्होनें सम्मेद शिखर पर निर्वाण को प्राप्त किया था।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

मल्लिनाथ जैन धर्म के उन्नीसवें तीर्थंकर थे। मल्लिनाथ जी का जन्म मिथिला के इक्ष्वाकु वंश में मार्गशीर्ष के शुक्ल पक्ष की एकादशी को अश्विनी नक्षत्र में हुआ था। इनकी माता का नाम रक्षिता देवी और पिता का नाम राजा कुम्भराज था। इनके शरीर का वर्ण नीला जबकि चिह्न कलश था।

भगवान मल्लिनाथ के यक्ष का नाम कुबेर और यक्षिणी का नाम धरणप्रिया देवी था।
जैन धर्मावलम्बियों के अनुसार मल्लिनाथ के गणधरों की कुल संख्या 28 थी, जिनमें अभीक्षक स्वामी इनके प्रथम गणधर थे।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

मल्लिनाथ ने मिथिला में मार्गशीर्ष माह के शुक्ल पक्ष की एकादशी तिथि को दीक्षा की प्राप्ति की थी।
दीक्षा प्राप्ति के दो दिन बाद खीर से इन्होनें प्रथम पारणा किया था।
इसके उपरान्त एक वर्ष तक दिन-रात कठोर तप करने के बाद भगवान मल्लिनाथ को मिथिला में ही अशोक वृक्ष के नीचे 'कैवल्य ज्ञान' की प्राप्ति हुई।
मल्लिनाथ ने हमेशा सत्य और अहिंसा का अनुसरण किया और अनुयायियों को भी इसी राह पर चलने का सन्देश दिया।
फाल्गुन माह के शुक्ल पक्ष की द्वितीया तिथि को 500 साधुओं के संग इन्होनें सम्मेद शिखर पर निर्वाण को प्राप्त किया।[

----------


## bndu jain

20. मुनिसुब्रनाथ

----------


## bndu jain

श्री मुनिसुव्रनाथ जी


जैन धर्म के बीसवें तीर्थंकर भगवान श्री मुनिसुव्रतनाथ जी स्वामी का जन्म राजगृह के हरिवंश कुल में ज्येष्ठ मास के कृष्ण पक्ष अष्टमी तिथि को श्रवण नक्षत्र में हुआ था। इनके माता का नाम माता पद्मावती देवी और पिता का नाम राजा सुमित्रा था। इनके शरीर का वर्ण श्याम वर्ण था जबकि इनका चिह्न कछुआ था। इनके यक्ष का नाम वरुण था और यक्षिणी का नाम नरदत्ता देवी था।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

भगवान श्री मुनिसुव्रतनाथ जी का जीवन परिचय (Details of God Munisuvranath)

जैन धर्मावलम्बियों के अनुसार इनके गणधरों की कुल संख्या 18 थी, जिनमें मल्लि स्वामी इनके प्रथम गणधर थे। भगवान श्री मुनिसुव्रतनाथ जी स्वामी ने राजगृह में फाल्गुन शुक्ल पक्ष द्वादशी को दीक्षा की प्राप्ति की थी और दीक्षा प्राप्ति के पश्चात 2 दिन बाद खीर से इन्होंने प्रथम पारण किया था। दीक्षा प्राप्ति के पश्चात् 11 महीने तक कठोर तप करने के बाद फाल्गुन कृष्ण पक्ष की द्वादशी तिथि को भगवान श्री मुनिसुव्रतनाथ जी स्वामी ने राजगृह में ही चम्पक वृक्ष के नीचे कैवल्यज्ञान की प्राप्ति की थी।

----------


## bndu jain

Jain carvings at Gwalior, India

----------


## bndu jain

कई वर्षों तक सत्य और अहिंसा के मार्ग पर चलने के बाद भगवान श्री मुनिसुव्रतनाथ जी स्वामी ने एक हज़ार साधुओं के साथ सम्मेद शिखर पर ज्येष्ठ माह के कृष्ण पक्ष की नवमी तिथि को निर्वाण को प्राप्त किया था।

----------


## bndu jain

MOUNT ABU MONUMENT IN INDIA

----------


## bndu jain

मुनिसुब्रनाथ जैन धर्म के बीसवें तीर्थंकर के रूप में प्रसिद्ध हैं। भगवान मुनिसुव्रतनाथ जी का जन्म राजगृह के हरिवंश कुल में ज्येष्ठ मास के कृष्ण पक्ष की अष्टमी तिथि को श्रवण नक्षत्र में हुआ था। इनकी माता का नाम पद्मावती देवी और पिता का नाम राजा सुमित्रा था। इनके शरीर का वर्ण श्याम वर्ण और चिह्न कछुआ था।

मुनिसुब्रनाथ के यक्ष का नाम वरुण और यक्षिणी का नाम नरदत्ता देवी था।
जैन धर्मावलम्बियों के अनुसार इनके गणधरों की कुल संख्या 18 थी, जिनमें मल्लि स्वामी इनके प्रथम गणधर थे।

----------


## bndu jain

Tamilnadu tourism: Mel Sithamur Jain Math, Villupuram

----------


## bndu jain

मुनिसुव्रतनाथ स्वामी ने राजगृह में फाल्गुन माह के शुक्ल पक्ष की द्वादशी को दीक्षा की प्राप्ति की थी।
दीक्षा प्राप्त करने के दो दिन बाद इन्होंने खीर से इन्होनें प्रथम पारणा किया था।
ग्यारह महीने तक कठोर तप करने के बाद फाल्गुन कृष्ण पक्ष की द्वादशी तिथि को मुनिसुव्रतनाथ राजगृह में ही 'चम्पक वृक्ष' के नीचे 'कैवल्य ज्ञान' की प्राप्ति की।
कई वर्षों तक सत्य और अहिंसा के मार्ग पर चलने के बाद भगवान मुनिसुव्रतनाथ एक हज़ार साधुओं के साथ सम्मेद शिखर पर ज्येष्ठ माह के कृष्ण पक्ष की नवमी तिथि को निर्वाण को प्राप्त किया।[1]

----------


## bndu jain

21. नमिनाथ

----------


## bndu jain

नमिनाथ जी जैन धर्म के इक्कीसवें तीर्थंकर हैं। उनका जन्म मिथिला के इक्ष्वाकु वंश में श्रावण मास के कृष्ण पक्ष की अष्टमी तिथि को अश्विनी नक्षत्र में हुआ था। इनकी माता का नाम विप्रा रानी देवी और पिता का राजा विजय था।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

भगवान श्री नमिनाथ का जीवन परिचय (Details of Jain Tirthankar Naminath Ji)

जैन धर्म के इक्कीसवें तीर्थंकर भगवान श्री नमिनाथ जी का जन्म मिथिला के इक्ष्वाकुवंश में श्रावण कृष्णपक्ष की अष्टमी तिथि को अश्विनी नक्षत्र में हुआ था। इनके माता का नाम विप्रा रानी देवी और पिता का नाम राजा विजय था। इनके शरीर का वर्ण सुवर्ण था जबकि इनका चिह्न नीलकमल था।

इनके यक्ष का नाम भृकुटी और यक्षिणी का नाम गांधारी देवी था। जैन धर्मावलम्बियों के अनुसार भगवान श्री नमिनाथ जी के गणधरों की कुल संख्या 17 थी, जिनमें शुभ स्वामी इनके प्रथम गणधर थे। इनके प्रथम आर्य का नाम अनिला था।

----------


## bndu jain

झालावाड़ (रा.ज)के नमिनाथ जैन श्वेताम्बर मंदिर में भगवान की 2000 रु के नोट से अंगरचना की गई।

----------


## bndu jain

मोक्ष की प्राप्ति

आषाढ़ माह के कृष्ण पक्ष की नवमी तिथि को भगवान श्री नमिनाथ जी ने मिथिला में दीक्षा की प्राप्ति की थी और दीक्षा प्राप्ति के पश्चात 2 दिन के बाद खीर से इन्होंने प्रथम पारण किया था। दीक्षा प्राप्ति के पश्चात् 9 महीने तक कठोर तप करने के बाद भगवान श्री नमिनाथ को मार्गशीर्ष माह के शुक्ल पक्ष की एकादशी तिथि को मिथिला में ही बकुल वृक्ष के नीचे कैवल्यज्ञान की प्राप्ति हुई थी।

भगवान श्री नमिनाथ वैशाख माह के कृष्ण पक्ष की दशमी तिथि को सम्मेद शिखर पर 536 साधुओं के साथ निर्वाण को प्राप्त किया था।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

नमिनाथ के शरीर का वर्ण सुवर्ण और इनका चिह्न नील-कमल था।
इनके यक्ष का नाम भृकुटी और यक्षिणी का नाम गांधारी देवी था।
जैन धर्मावलम्बियों के अनुसार नमिनाथ जी के गणधरों की कुल संख्या 17 थी, जिनमें शुभ स्वामी इनके प्रथम गणधर थे।
नमिनाथ के प्रथम आर्य का नाम अनिला बताया जाता है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

आषाढ़ मास के कृष्ण पक्ष की नवमी तिथि को भगवान नमिनाथ ने मिथिला में दीक्षा की प्राप्ति की थी।

दीक्षा प्राप्ति के पश्चात् नौ महीनें तक कठोर तप करने के बाद नमिनाथ को मार्गशीर्ष माह के शुक्ल पक्ष की एकादशी तिथि को मिथिला में ही 'बकुल' वृक्ष के नीचे 'कैवल्य ज्ञान' की प्राप्ति हुई।

नमिनाथ ने वैशाख माह के कृष्ण पक्ष की दशमी तिथि को सम्मेद शिखर पर 536 साधुओं के साथ निर्वाण प्राप्त किया।

----------


## bndu jain

22. नेमिनाथ तीर्थंकर

----------


## bndu jain

नेमिनाथ जी (या, अरिष्टनेमि जी) जैन धर्म के बाईसवें तीर्थंकर थे।

भगवान श्री अरिष्टनेमी अवसर्पिणी काल के बाईसवें तीर्थंकर हुए। इनसें पुर्व के इक्कीस तीर्थंकरों को प्रागैतिहासिककाल  न महापुरुष माना जाता है। आधुनिक युग के अनेक इतिहास विज्ञों ने प्रभु अरिष्टनेमि को एक एतिहासिक महापुरुष के रूप में स्वीकार किया है।

वासुदेव श्री कृष्ण एवं तीर्थंकर अरिष्टनेमि न केवल समकालीन युगपुरूष थे बल्कि पैत्रक परम्परा से भाई भी थे। भारत की प्रधान ब्राह्मण और श्रमण -संस्क्रतियों नें इन दोनों युगपुरूषों को अपना -अपना आराध्य देव माना है। ब्राह्मण संस्क्रति ने वासुदेव श्री क्रष्ण को सोलहों कलाओं से सम्पन्न विष्णु का अवतार स्वीकारा है तो श्रमण संस्क्रति ने भगवान अरिष्टनेमि को अध्यात्म के सर्वोच्च नेता तीर्थंकर तथा वासुदेव श्री क्रष्णा को महान कर्मयोगी एवं भविष्य का तीर्थंकर मानकर दोनों महापुरुषों की आराधना की है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

भगवान अरिष्टनेमि का जन्म यदुकुल के ज्येष्ठ पुरूष दशार्ह -अग्रज समुद्रविजय की रानी शिवा देवी की रत्नकुक्षी से श्रावण शुक्ल पंचमी के दिन हुआ। समुद्रविजय शौर्यपुर के राजा थे। जरासंध से चलते विवाद के कारण समुद्रविजय यादव परिवार सहित सौराष्ट्र प्रदेश में समुद्र तट के निकट द्वारिका नामक नगरी बसाकर रहने लगे। श्रीक्रष्ण के नेत्रत्व में द्वारिका को राजधानी बनाकर यादवों ने महान उत्कर्ष किया।

आखिर एक वर्ष तक वर्षीदान देकर अरिष्टनेमि श्रावण शुक्ल षष्टी को प्रव्रजित हुए। चउव्वन दिनों के पश्चात आश्विन क्रष्ण अमावस्य को प्रभु केवली बने। देवों के साथ इन्द्रों और मानवों के साथ श्री क्रष्ण ने मिलकर कैवल्य महोत्सव मनाया। प्रभु ने धर्मोपदेश दिया। सहस्त्रों लोगों ने श्रमणधर्म और सहस्त्रों ने श्रावक -धर्म अंगीकार किया।

----------


## bndu jain

Marriage procession of Neminath

----------


## bndu jain

वरदत्त आदि ग्यारह गणधर भगवान के प्रधान शिष्य हुए। प्रभु के धर्म-परिवार में अठारह हजार श्रमण, चालीस हजार श्रमणीयां, एक लाख उनहत्तर हजार श्रावक एवं तीन लाख छ्त्तीस हजार श्राविकाएं थीं। आषाढ शुक्ल अष्ट्मी को girnar पर्वत से प्रभु ने निर्वाण प्राप्त किया।

भगवान के चिन्ह का महत्व
शंख – भगवान अरि्ष्टनेमि के चरणों में अंकित चिन्ह शंख है। शंख में अनेक विशेषताएं होती है। ‘ संखे इव निरंजणे ‘ शंख पर अन्य कोई रंग नहीं चढता। शंख सदा श्वेत ही रहता है। इसी प्रकार वीतराग प्रभु शंख की भांति राग-द्वेष से निर्लेप रहते व्हैं। शंख की आक्रति मांगलिक होती है और शंख की ध्वनि भी मंगलिक होती है। कहा जाता है कि शंख -ध्वनि से ही उँ की ध्वनि उत्पन्न होती है। शुभ कर्यों जैसे – जन्म, विवाह, ग्रह -प्रवेश एवं देव-स्तुति के समय शंख -नाद की परम्परा है। शंख हमें मधुर एवं ओजस्वी वाणी बोलने की शिक्षा देता है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

भगवान नेमिनाथ के यक्ष का नाम गोमेध और यक्षिणी का नाम अम्बिका देवी था।
जैन धर्मावलम्बियों के अनुसार नेमिनाथ जी के गणधरों की कुल संख्या 11 थी, जिनमें वरदत्त स्वामी इनके प्रथम गणधर थे।
इनके प्रथम आर्य का नाम यक्षदिन्ना था।
नेमिनाथ ने सौरीपुर में श्रावण मास के शुक्ल पक्ष की षष्ठी को दीक्षा ग्रहण की थी।
इसके बाद 54 दिनों तक कठोर तप करने के बाद गिरनार पर्वत पर 'मेषश्रृंग वृक्ष' के नीचे आसोज अमावस्या को 'कैवल्य ज्ञान' को प्राप्त किया।
कथानुसार भगवान नेमिनाथ जब राजा उग्रसेन की पुत्री राजुलमती से विवाह करने पहुंचे तो वहाँ उन्होंने कई पशुओं को देखा।
ये सारे पशु बारातियों के भोजन हेतु मारे जाने वाले थे।
यह देखकर नेमिनाथ का हृदय करुणा से व्याकुल हो उठा और उनके मन में वैराग्य उत्पन्न हो गया।
तभी वे विवाह का विचार छोड़कर तपस्या को चले गए।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

70 साल तक साधक जीवन जीने के बाद आषाढ़ शुक्ल की अष्टमी को भगवान नेमिनाथ जी ने एक हज़ार साधुओं के साथ गिरनार पर्वत पर निर्वाण को प्राप्त किया।
बाईसवें तीर्थंकर नेमिनाथ को जैन धर्म में श्रीकृष्ण के समकालीन और उनका चचेरा भाई माना जाता है।
इस प्रकार जैन धर्म-ग्रंथों की प्राचीन अनुश्रुतियों में ब्रज के प्राचीनतम इतिहास के अनेक सूत्र मिलते हैं।
'विविधतीर्थकल्प' से ज्ञात होता है कि नेमिनाथ का मथुरा में विशिष्ट स्थान था।[1]

----------


## bndu jain

23. पार्श्वनाथ

----------


## bndu jain

पार्श्वनाथ जैनों के तेईसवें तीर्थंकर थे। इनका जन्म अरिष्टनेमि के एक हज़ार वर्ष बाद इक्ष्वाकु वंश में पौष माह के कृष्ण पक्ष की दशमी तिथि को विशाखा नक्षत्र में वाराणसी में हुआ था। इनकी माता का नाम वामा देवी और पिता का नाम राजा अश्वसेन था। इनके शरीर का वर्ण नीला जबकि इनका चिह्न सर्प है। पार्श्वनाथ के यक्ष का नाम पार्श्व और यक्षिणी का नाम पद्मावती देवी था।

----------


## bndu jain

पार्श्वनाथ की प्राचीन प्रतिमा, कर्नाटक

----------


## bndu jain

जैन धर्मावलम्बियों के अनुसार भगवान पार्श्वनाथ के गणधरों की कुल संख्या 10 थी, जिनमें आर्यदत्त स्वामी इनके प्रथम गणधर थे।
इनके प्रथम आर्य का नाम पुष्पचुड़ा था।
पार्श्वनाथ ने पौष माह के कृष्ण पक्ष की एकादशी को वाराणसी में दीक्षा की प्राप्ति की थी।
दीक्षा प्राप्ति के पश्चात् दो दिन बाद खीर से इन्होनें प्रथम पारणा किया।
पार्श्वनाथ 30 साल की अवस्था में सांसारिक मोहमाया और गृह का त्याग कर संन्यासी हो गए थे।
84 दिन तक कठोर तप करने के बाद चैत्र मास के कृष्ण पक्ष की चतुर्थी को वाराणसी में ही 'घातकी वृक्ष' के नीचे इन्होनें 'कैवल्य ज्ञान' को प्राप्त किया।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

एक कथा के अनुसार एक दिन कुमार पार्श्व वन-क्रीडा के लिए गंगा के किनारे गये। जहाँ एक तापसी पंचग्नितप कर रहा था। वह अग्नि में पुराने और पोले लक्कड़ जला रहा था। पार्श्व की पैनी दृष्टि उधर गयी और देखा कि उस लक्कड़ में एक नाग-नागिन का जोड़ा है और जो अर्धमृतक-जल जाने से मरणासन्न अवस्था में है। कुमार पार्श्व ने यह बात तापसी से कही। तापसी झुंझलाकर बोला – ‘इसमें कहाँ नाग-नागिन है? और जब उस लक्कड़ को फाड़ा, उसमें मरणासन्न नाग-नागिनी को देखा। पार्श्व ने ‘णमोकारमन्त्र’ पढ़कर उस नाग-नागिनी के युगल को संबोधा, जिसके प्रभाव से वह मरकर देव जाति से धरणेन्द्र पद्मावती हुआ।
जैन मन्दिरों में पार्श्वनाथ की अधिकांश मूर्तियों के मस्तक पर जो फणामण्डल बना हुआ देखा जाता है वह धरणेन्द्र के फणामण्डल मण्डप का अंकन है, जिसे उसने कृतज्ञतावश योग-मग्न पार्श्वनाथ पर कमठ द्वारा किये गये उपसर्गों के निवारणार्थ अपनी विक्रिया से बनाया था।

----------


## bndu jain

SHRI CHANVALESHWAR PARSHVANATH

----------


## bndu jain

उपर्युक्त घटना से प्रतीत होता है कि पार्श्व के समय में कितनी मूढ़ताएं-अज्ञानताएं धर्म के नाम पर लोक में व्याप्त थीं।
पार्श्वकुमार इसी निमित्त को पाकर विरक्त हो प्रव्रजित हो गये, न विवाह किया और न राज्य किया। कठोर तपस्या कर तीर्थंकर केवली बन गये और जगह-जगह पदयात्रा करके लोक में फैली मूढ़ताओं को दूर किया तथा सम्यक् तप, ज्ञान का सम्यक् प्रचार किया।
अन्त में बिहार प्रदेश में स्थित सम्मेद-शिखर पर्वत से, जिसे आज ‘पार्श्वनाथ हिल’ कहा जाता है, तीर्थंकर पार्श्वनाथ ने मुक्ति-लाभ किया।
इनकी ऐतिहासिकता के प्रमाण प्राप्त हो चुके हैं और उनके अस्तित्व को मान लिया गया है।
प्रसिद्ध दार्शनिक सर राधाकृष्णन ने भी अपने भारतीय दर्शन में इसे स्वीकार किया है।

----------


## bndu jain

http://bharatdiscovery.org/bharatkos...-Mathura-9.jpg
तीर्थंकर पार्श्वनाथ -राजकीय जैन संग्रहालय, मथुरा

----------


## bndu jain

जैन ग्रंथों में तीर्थंकर पार्श्*वनाथ को नौ पूर्व जन्मों का वर्णन हैं। पहले जन्म में ब्राह्मण, दूसरे में हाथी, तीसरे में स्वर्ग के देवता, चौथे में राजा, पाँचवें में देव, छठवें जन्म में चक्रवर्ती सम्राट और सातवें जन्म में देवता, आठ में राजा और नौवें जन्म में राजा इंद्र (स्वर्ग) तत्पश्चात दसवें जन्म में उन्हें तीर्थंकर बनने का सौभाग्य प्राप्त हुआ। पूर्व जन्मों के संचित पुण्यों और दसवें जन्म के तप के फलत: वे तीर्थंकर बनें।

----------


## bndu jain

24. महावीर


भगवान महावीर की प्रतिमा (महावीरजी, करौली, राजस्थान)

----------


## bndu jain

*महावीर * 

महावीर या वर्धमान महावीर जैन धर्म के प्रवर्तक भगवान ऋषभनाथ[1] की परम्परा में 24वें जैन तीर्थंकर थे। वे अहिंसा के मूर्तिमान प्रतीक थे। उनका जीवन त्याग और तपस्या से ओतप्रोत था। उन्हें एक लँगोटी तक का परिग्रह नहीं था। हिंसा, पशुबलि, जाति-पाँति के भेदभाव जिस युग में बढ़ गए थे, उसी युग में महावीर और बुद्ध पैदा हुए। भगवान महावीर तथा बुद्ध, दोनों ने ही इन कुरीतियों के विरुद्ध आवाज़ उठाई। दोनों ने अहिंसा का भरपूर विकास किया।

----------


## bndu jain

पहाड़ के पत्थर पर उकेरी गयी तीर्थंकर महावीर की आकृति (तमिल नाडु)

----------


## bndu jain

*जीवन परिचय*

महावीर स्वामी का जीवन काल 599 ई. ईसा पूर्व से 527 ई. ईसा पूर्व तक माना जाता है। इनकी माता का नाम 'त्रिशला देवी' और पिता का नाम 'सिद्धार्थ' था। बचपन में महावीर का नाम 'वर्धमान' था, लेकिन बाल्यकाल से ही यह साहसी, तेजस्वी, ज्ञान पिपासु और अत्यंत बलशाली होने के कारण 'महावीर' कहलाए। भगवान महावीर ने अपनी इन्द्रियों को जीत लिया था, जिस कारण इन्हें 'जीतेंद्र' भी कहा जाता है।

----------


## bndu jain

अहिंसा स्थल, महरौली, दिल्ली

----------


## bndu jain

*विवाह*

दिगम्बर परम्परा के अनुसार महावीर बाल ब्रह्मचारी थे। भगवान महावीर शादी नहीं करना चाहते थे क्योंकि ब्रह्मचर्य उनका प्रिय विषय था। भोगों में उनकी रूचि नहीं थी। परन्तु इनके माता -पिता शादी करवाना चाहते थे। दिगम्बर परम्परा के अनुसार उन्होंने इसके लिए मना कर दिया था।[4] श्वेतांबर परम्परा के अनुसार इनका विवाह यशोदा नामक सुकन्या के साथ सम्पन्न हुआ था और कालांतर में एक कन्या भी उत्पन्न हुई जिसका नाम प्रियदर्शिनी था। युवा होने पर उसका विवाह राजकुमार जमाली के साथ हुआ।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

*दीक्षा प्राप्ति*

महावीर स्वामी के शरीर का वर्ण सुवर्ण और चिह्न सिंह था। इनके यक्ष का नाम 'ब्रह्मशांति' और यक्षिणी का नाम 'सिद्धायिका देवी' था। जैन धर्मावलम्बियों के अनुसार भगवान महावीर के गणधरों की कुल संख्या 11 थी, जिनमें गौतम स्वामी इनके प्रथम गणधर थे। महावीर ने मार्गशीर्ष दशमी को कुंडलपुर में दीक्षा की प्राप्ति की और दीक्षा प्राप्ति के पश्चात 2 दिन बाद खीर से इन्होंने प्रथम पारणा किया। दीक्षा प्राप्ति के बाद 12 वर्ष और 6.5 महीने तक कठोर तप करने के बाद वैशाख शुक्ल दशमी को ऋजुबालुका नदी के किनारे 'साल वृक्ष' के नीचे भगवान महावीर को 'कैवल्य ज्ञान' की प्राप्ति हुई थी

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

*केवल ज्ञान और मोक्ष*

तीर्थंकर महावीर का केवलिकाल ३० वर्ष का था और उनके ११ गणधर थे जिनमें मुख्य इंद्रभूति थे।[6] उनके के संघ में १४००० दिगम्बर मुनि, ३६००० आर्यिकाएँ, १००००० श्रावक और ३००००० श्रविकाएँ थी।[7] भगवान महावीर ने ईसापूर्व 527, 72 वर्ष की आयु में बिहार के पावापुरी (राजगीर) में कार्तिक कृष्ण अमावस्या को निर्वाण (मोक्ष) प्राप्त किया। उनके साथ अन्य कोई मुनि मोक्ष नहीं गए |

----------


## bndu jain

महावीर

----------


## bndu jain

*अन्य नाम*

महावीर स्वामी के अनेक नाम हैं- 'अर्हत', 'जिन', 'निर्ग्रथ', 'महावीर', 'अतिवीर' आदि। इनके 'जिन' नाम से ही आगे चलकर इस धर्म का नाम 'जैन धर्म' पड़ा। जैन धर्म में अहिंसा तथा कर्मों की पवित्रता पर विशेष बल दिया जाता है। उनका तीसरा मुख्य सिद्धांत 'अनेकांतवाद' है, जिसके अनुसार दूसरों के दृष्टिकोण को भी ठीक-ठाक समझ कर ही पूर्ण सत्य के निकट पहुँचा जा सकता है। भगवान महावीर अहिंसा और अपरिग्रह की साक्षात मूर्ति थे। वे सभी के साथ सामान भाव रखते थे और किसी को कोई भी दुःख देना नहीं चाहते थे। अपनी श्रद्धा से जैन धर्म को पुनः प्रतिष्ठापित करने के बाद कार्तिक मास की अमावस्या को दीपावली के दिन पावापुरी में भगवान महावीर ने निर्वाण को प्राप्त किया।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

जैन ग्रंथ एवं जैन दर्शन में प्रतिपादित है कि भगवान महावीर जैन धर्म के प्रवर्तक नहीं हैं। वे प्रवर्तमान काल के चौबीसवें तीर्थंकर हैं। आपने आत्मजय की साधना को अपने ही पुरुषार्थ एवं चारित्र्य से सिद्ध करने की विचारणा को लोकोन्मुख बनाकर भारतीय साधना परम्परा में कीर्तिमान स्थापित किया। आपने धर्म के क्षेत्र में मंगल क्रांति सम्पन्न की। उद्घोष किया कि आँख मूँदकर किसी का अनुकरण या अनुसरण मत करो। धर्म दिखावा नहीं है, रूढ़ि नहीं है, प्रदर्शन नहीं है, किसी के भी प्रति घृणा एवं द्वेषभाव नहीं है। आपने धर्मों के आपसी भेदों के विरुद्ध आवाज उठाई। धर्म को कर्म-कांडों, अंधविश्वासों, पुरोहितों के शोषण तथा भाग्यवाद की अकर्मण्यता की जंजीरों के जाल से बाहर निकाला। घोषणा की कि धर्म उत्कृष्ट मंगल है। धर्म एक ऐसा पवित्र अनुष्ठान है, जिससे आत्मा का शुद्धिकरण होता है। धर्म न कहीं गाँव में होता है और न कहीं जंगल में, बल्कि वह तो अन्तरात्मा में होता है। साधना की सिद्धि परमशक्ति का अवतार बनकर जन्म लेने में अथवा साधना के बाद परमात्मा में विलीन हो जाने में नहीं है, बहिरात्मा के अन्तरात्मा की प्रक्रिया से गुजरकर स्वयं परमात्मा हो जाने में है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

*वर्तमान में*

दूसरी सदी के प्रभावशाली दिगम्बर मुनि, आचार्य समन्तभद्र ने तीर्थंकर महावीर के तीर्थ को सर्वोदय की संज्ञा दी थी।[8]

वर्तमान अशांत, आतंकी, भ्रष्ट और हिंसक वातावरण में महावीर की अहिंसा ही शांति प्रदान कर सकती है। महावीर की अहिंसा केवल सीधे वध को ही हिंसा नहीं मानती है, अपितु *मन में किसी के प्रति बुरा विचार भी हिंसा है*। वर्तमान युग में प्रचलित नारा 'समाजवाद' तब तक सार्थक नहीं होगा जब तक आर्थिक विषमता रहेगी। एक ओर अथाह पैसा, दूसरी ओर अभाव। इस असमानता की खाई को केवल भगवान महावीर का 'अपरिग्रह' का सिद्धांत ही भर सकता है। अपरिग्रह का सिद्धांत कम साधनों में अधिक संतुष्टिपर बल देता है। यह आवश्यकता से ज्यादा रखने की सहमति नहीं देता है। इसलिए सबको मिलेगा और भरपूर मिलेगा।

जब अचौर्य की भावना का प्रचार-प्रसार और पालन होगा तो चोरी, लूटमार का भय ही नहीं होगा। सारे जगत में मानसिक और आर्थिक शांति स्थापित होगी। चरित्र और संस्कार के अभाव में सरल, सादगीपूर्ण एवं गरिमामय जीवन जीना दूभर होगा। भगवान महावीर ने हमें अमृत कलश ही नहीं, उसके रसपान का मार्ग भी बताया है।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

Neminath Bhagwan Jain Pedhi, Post : Bhorol, Taluka: Tharad, District: Banaskantha 385566, Gujarat

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

जयश्री राम, जैन साहब
बहुत ही ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी मिली है आपसे। हमारे यहा गुजरात में एक मुनी हो गई जीनके लेख उस समय बहुत ही प्रसिद्ध थे। बाद में लोगो के आग्रह पर उन्होने तीन पुस्तके प्रकाशिक की थी। एक तंत्र, दुसरी मंत्र और तीसरी योग। उन्होने जैन धर्म में तंत्र के अंतर्गत काभी जानकारी उस किताब में बताई है। जैन तंत्र के बारे में अगर आपके पास एसी कोई जानकारी हो तो जरुर लिखियेगा।

----------

